# DTV Activated Double Play



## saucony (Aug 22, 2009)

I noticed that I'm capable to swap tuners on all my HR20 boxes. I love it. It has a two hour buffer! I loved this feature when i had my TIVO but it was only 30 minutes.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

What specific model do you have: HR20-???

Also, what software version do you have?

Finally, how did you realize you had it enabled?

(Curious minds want to know.) 

The "two-hour buffer" doesn't sound like anything I've heard of though...


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

A nice feature to have what with the new NFL season just starting.

BTW :welcome_s


----------



## saucony (Aug 22, 2009)

I actually noticed it yesterday morning.

HR20-700 (2x) Software 0x34b
HR23-700 Software 0x34b


----------



## saucony (Aug 22, 2009)

I forgot to mentioned that is also available on my HR23-700 box. Jumping around the house clicking my heels. I missed this feature the last two years!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's starting to be pushed out and a notification pops up about it when you go to enter the guide.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

saucony said:


> I actually noticed it yesterday morning.
> 
> HR20-700 (2x) Software 0x34b
> HR23-700 Software 0x34b


Thanks. Looks like a lot of people will be happy, in many, many ways!

You mentioned two-hour buffer in post #1, but with DoublePlay the buffer is still 90 minutes, but you now have a 90 minute buffer on each tuner. The two-hours is significant, though, as after two hours of inactivity the DVR will turn off DoublePlay...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like the new NR is rolling out


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

I want it!

Gimme, gimme, gimme!


----------



## saucony (Aug 22, 2009)

DREW2k: You are correct it is 90 minutes, DTV Double play is inactive after two hours if not used. Thanks for the correction and sorry for the misinformation on my initial post.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Could really use it tonight with the NFL game and the NASCAR race both starting at 8 p.m.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RD in Fla said:


> Could really use it tonight with the NFL game and the NASCAR race both starting at 8 p.m.


If you don't have 0x34B yet, just record both and toggle between the two recordings. DoublePlay will be out for everyone soon.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you don't have 0x34B yet, just record both and toggle between the two recordings. DoublePlay will be out for everyone soon.


Been doing that for 2 or 3 years now Doug. I have missed DLB since my HDTiVo's became obsolete. Waited this long I can certainly wait a few more days.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm curious as to why it was decided that DLB should be turned off after 2 hours of not being used? I'll assume that the foreground tuner will keep its buffer when DLB is turned off. 

And what constitutes usage? I can easily see a situation where you could be using DLB and not switch for 2 hours and then you lose that buffer. 

Technically I think I know why. With the TiVo both tuners are always buffering through the hard drive, even when watching live. With DirecTV DVRs, the tuner feeds both live TV and the hard drive. The drive comes into play once a DVR function is performed, such as pause or rewind. Maybe, the 2 hour limit is there to help reduce the load on the CPU.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

MRV active on the new national release?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

no


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> And what constitutes usage?


Press a button...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jal said:


> MRV active on the new national release?


No


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> And what constitutes usage? I can easily see a situation where you could be using DLB and not switch for 2 hours and then you lose that buffer.


Basically using the remote control, but MUTE and Volume adjustments don't count in the equation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Thanks for that video.
Very informative.
Now I await the delivery of Double Play to my HR20 and HR23.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


Nice work Doug.

This is a useful and informative video for anyone wanting to learn about DoublePlay and how it actually works.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Thanks for that video.
> Very informative.
> Now I await the delivery of Double Play to my HR20 and HR23.


Hey +1 here too;

Good video Doug, thanks for that. And now I await as well, whihe still stuck on 0x312.

I also ask all to forgive my spoiled sense of entittlement here , but I am sort of dissapointed that being in Los Angeles we are usually always among the first subs to receive software NRs.

Not this time though I guess...


----------



## shing (Sep 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


Good job Doug. Very helpful in fully understanding how it works.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Hey +1 here too;
> 
> Good video Doug, thanks for that. And now I await as well, whihe still stuck on 0x312.
> 
> ...


A long time a go (in a galaxy far far away ) it used to be that La would receive the software first. More recently, I believe, things are more random. Still only in bunches, though. Just guessing, but probably everyone will have this new release withing the next 2 weeks.

Oh, and thanks for the compliment on the video. Unrehearsed and shot in one take. Definitely not production quality, but hopefully informative nonetheless.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there a way we can get the download any sooner?


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the informative video. Since the HR20 was my first DVR, I could not understand the backlash for the HRxx boxes not having DLB. Maybe now it will make sense once I'm able to test drive Doubleplay.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zudy said:


> Is there a way we can get the download any sooner?


Pray 

Seriously, no. You'll just have to wait your turn.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

TY Doug I thought you would say that.


----------



## chris vesuvio (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks Doug!
Excellent how to.
Can't wait to try it out.
I have missed this since upgrading from old Tivo units.

Whoooo Hoooooo !!!


----------



## Cheesehead Dave (Feb 4, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## posty (Sep 14, 2008)

While I'm happy to finally see DLB (aka "DoublePlay") there still seems to be a lot of really small things the developers could do to dramatically improve the usability of the GUI.

For instance, I can't even begin to tell you how incredibly annoying it is that after I've watched a recorded show from the Play List, that when the show is over it doesn't take me back to the Play List.

Instead it takes me to Live TV. I really really really wish it would just take me back to the Play List again -- preferably with the selected item in the Play List being either the item I was just viewing, or in the case that the item was deleted, the item immediately above the one I was playing.

A nice touch would be to make sure of the unused *Left Arrow *on the remote. If I press Left Arrow while watching a Recorded show from the Play List, then pop me back to the Play List with the selection placed on the item I was just watching.

posty


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


Very nice work, Doug. Easy and clear for DoublePlay newbies to understand (and anticipate). I sent the link out to my family and my entire subdivision.
Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

posty said:


> For instance, I can't even begin to tell you how incredibly annoying it is that after I've watched a recorded show from the Play List, that when the show is over it doesn't take me back to the Play List.


It does if you hit stop and not exit. Hit stop at the end of a recording, you'll see.



posty said:


> A nice touch would be to make sure of the unused Left Arrow on the remote. If I press Left Arrow while watching a Recorded show from the Play List, then pop me back to the Play List with the selection placed on the item I was just watching.


You'll enjoy the new release.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

posty said:


> While I'm happy to finally see DLB (aka "DoublePlay") there still seems to be a lot of really small things the developers could do to dramatically improve the usability of the GUI.
> 
> For instance, I can't even begin to tell you how incredibly annoying it is that after I've watched a recorded show from the Play List, that when the show is over it doesn't take me back to the Play List.
> 
> Instead it takes me to Live TV. I really really really wish it would just take me back to the Play List again -- preferably with the selected item in the Play List being either the item I was just viewing, or in the case that the item was deleted, the item immediately above the one I was playing.


There are two ways to play a program from the Playlist: press PLAY on the title, or press SELECT on the title and then press SELECT on the Play/Resume option. I always press PLAY on the title.

When you reach the end of the program you are presented with a Keep or Delete prompt. If I choose either option, I am returned to the playlist.

There are multiple ways to leave a program you launched from the playlist:
-- Press STOP. You will be returned to the Playlist or to the Info screen, depending on how you started the playback. The program is no longer playing.
-- Press EXIT. This will throw you to live TV, and the program you were watching is no longer playing.
-- Press LEFT or BACK. You will be returned to the Playlist or to the Info screen, depending on how you started the playback. The program is still playing in the PIG.

So if you're not being returned to the Playlist, make sure you're not pressing EXIT at the end of the recording.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

By the way, Stuart has posted a great *First Look at the Fall 2009 Update* here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163505

DoublePlay is of course mentioned ...


----------



## WinstonSmith (Sep 2, 2006)

I have been waiting for this since the days of my HR250 TiVo. 

This is the reason TiVo was the best it ever got. I used these things like mad.

Now, I'm going to love my DirecTV box.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

I welcome the DLB feature but the tuner change is far from instantaneous like it is on my DirecTiVos. Maybe they will continue to tweak the feature. 

When the DLB feature turns itself off, do the tuners return to the same channels that were active when DLB is reactivated?


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

It's nice that the HR2xs finally have DLB. But, the HR10-250, from four years ago, had it already and it still works better. The HR10 is almost instantaneous, whereas the HR2x is more cumbersome and pauses a bit. I, for one, am anxiously waiting for the new HD Directivo, so I won't have to use cheap imitatations.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I hope D* removes the 2 hour DoublePlay thing... just leave it on like the old Tivo units did. Why should I have to turn it on every 2 hours if I haven't used it recently? I understand if the other tuner is needed to record something, but otherwise, just leave the DoublePlay feature active continuously.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> I hope D* removes the 2 hour DoublePlay thing... just leave it on like the old Tivo units did. Why should I have to turn it on every 2 hours if I haven't used it recently? I understand if the other tuner is needed to record something, but otherwise, just leave the DoublePlay feature active continuously.


I kind of thought the same thing but since I have never used DLB before I guess I will get used to what ever they give us, although it sounded simpler to just leave it on all the time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's keep this thread on-topic for the DoublePlay feature ..

I moved a lot of the discussion about the release over the the appropriate thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163485


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

jal said:


> It's nice that the HR2xs finally have DLB. But, the HR10-250, from four years ago, had it already and it still works better. The HR10 is almost instantaneous, whereas the HR2x is more cumbersome and pauses a bit. I, for one, am anxiously waiting for the new HD Directivo, so I won't have to use cheap imitatations.


What was DLB like on the HR10-250? Just curious.
I'm looking forward to trying out DoublePlay on our HR2x . With DoublePlay it's becoming less likely for me jump onto the new HD Directivo unless there's significant difference with features and reliability.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

gnahc79 said:


> What was DLB like on the HR10-250?


Immediate and always active.


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


Doug,

Thanks for this. It's always nice to be able to associate a name with a [strike]face[/strike] voice.


----------



## jal (Mar 3, 2005)

There is a button on the TIVO remote, and with one press, you switched tuners. It was always on, and worked great.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

jal said:


> There is a button on the TIVO remote, and with one press, you switched tuners. It was always on, and worked great.


Yeah, that one extra press of the down button is such a pain! :lol:


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

n3ntj said:


> I hope D* removes the 2 hour DoublePlay thing... just leave it on like the old Tivo units did. Why should I have to turn it on every 2 hours if I haven't used it recently? I understand if the other tuner is needed to record something, but otherwise, just leave the DoublePlay feature active continuously.


The background tuner is used for more than just scheduled recordings. There are other background tasks (such as downloading Showcases and DIRECTV Cinema features) that cannot run unless the background tuner is free. There are a number of folks out there that make use of these features, and making DoublePlay actie 24/7 will cripple, if not completely eliminate, these features. You don't take something away from some people (especially something like DIRECTV Cinema that makes money for DIRECTV) in order to give something else to other people.

The two-hour non-use restriction is the best compromise available. It allows the background tuner to become available when the DVR is not in use, while at the same time providing dual live buffering to the user upon request. The only thing you lose is the ability to have two fully populated buffers when you begin using the DVR, which can be an annoyance but is much better than having no DLB at all.


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

thank you dtv for doulble play just as good as dlb


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

HIGHWAY said:


> thank you dtv for doulble play just as good as dlb


Congratulations to the D* development team and the CE'ers here who spent many hours in test for Double Play.:biggthump

However, Double Play is not DLB. Dual Live Buffers imply an architecture that DP doesn't appear to have. You don't have to activate DLB, and DLB doesn't turn itself off.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

RCY said:


> Congratulations to the D* development team and the CE'ers here who spent many hours in test for Double Play.:biggthump
> 
> However, Double Play is not DLB. Dual Live Buffers imply an architecture that DP doesn't appear to have. You don't have to activate DLB, and DLB doesn't turn itself off.


Don't use it if you don't like it ..


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Don't use it if you don't like it ..


Short, clear, concise, and perfectly stated.

DLB also infers 30 minute buffers I believe. This additional buffer space must mean that it isn't DLB since it is 60 minutes more (total 90 minutes per tuner).


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

One other thing I really love about DoublePlay is that when I pause a tuner and come back to it, it immediately starts playing. I love that! Saves me a keystroke every time I return to a tuner I left paused, so if I'm flipping tuners 10 times an hour, that's 10 keystrokes saved. *The one extra press of DOWN required to start DP? Inconsequential...*


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

dvdmth said:


> The background tuner is used for more than just scheduled recordings. There are other background tasks (such as downloading Showcases and DIRECTV Cinema features) that cannot run unless the background tuner is free. There are a number of folks out there that make use of these features, and making DoublePlay actie 24/7 will cripple, if not completely eliminate, these features. You don't take something away from some people (especially something like DIRECTV Cinema that makes money for DIRECTV) in order to give something else to other people.


I don't know that there isn't a compromise here. I'm sure the Tivo folks remember how this worked on the DirecTivo units. I'm not a Tivo bandwagon guy; just trying to make a point so bear with me! It was still possible to switch to the background tuner while it was in use by the system, but a message was displayed as to what that particular tuner was being used for (software update, etc.) You could choose to cancel the particular option if you needed DLB at the time and the receiver would reschedule what it was doing. Even with DLB active all the time there was always more than enough "down time" for the second tuner to perform the needed functions.

It's likely D* choose the two hour cutoff for a multitude of reasons, but it's certainly possible for the receiver to utilize the background tuner with Doubleplay in effect.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Listen, I don't care if it's called DLB, DoublePlay or Thingamajig. It's the functionality I have been waiting for, for over two years:
Pause football game #1, change channel to football game #2, watch until commercial, downarrow to watch game #1 again, FF past the commercials, watch until commercial, rinse and repeat.
I will be calling D* tomorrow to order another HR.

P.S. where is boltjames now?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Milkman said:


> Short, clear, concise, and perfectly stated.


More like snippy...in my NSHO.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Jon J said:


> More like snippy...in my NSHO.


Agreed. Gosh forbid the shortcomings get pointed out without a poster being told if he doesn't like it to not use it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jon J said:


> More like snippy...in my NSHO.





raott said:


> Agreed. Gosh forbid the shortcomings get pointed out without a poster being told if he doesn't like it to not use it.


Perhaps a bit snippy, my apologies to those that are offended .. but really, if you don't like it, don't use it. If you do like it (even a little), then go for it. It's what we have.

The only thing missing by not having 24x7 DoublePlay? Random content on one of the two tuners. To use it, one extra keypress to turn it on and then it functions exactly the same as TiVo until you stop using it.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Seems a pretty complex way of delivering what was automatic on the TIVO units. However, until I actually get it and play with it that is probably an unfair statement. Somehow just buffering both current and previous channels seems simpler.

Not sure from the video how you change one or both of the two stations you are swapping between. 

Good video and thanks,


----------



## kruegs (Feb 19, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Listen, I don't care if it's called DLB, DoublePlay or Thingamajig. It's the functionality I have been waiting for, for over two years:
> Pause football game #1, change channel to football game #2, watch until commercial, downarrow to watch game #1 again, FF past the commercials, watch until commercial, rinse and repeat.
> I will be calling D* tomorrow to order another HR.
> 
> P.S. where is boltjames now?


Forgive me... I have never had a Tivo, so this functionality is totally new to me. I might not be understanding the magnitude of it for some reason... if your doing this to watch 2 football games, couldn't you do the exact same thing by recording both games and bouncing between recordings? What is the benefit of double play? Again... I surely must be missing something so forgive me. ;-)

In both instances (Doubleplay and recording two games at once) your in essence tying up both tuners, so I am unsure of the benefit. Thanks!


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

CTJon said:


> Seems a pretty complex way of delivering what was automatic on the TIVO units.


From a user perspective, the HR boxes and the TiVo's seem to operate in a similar way. But as users, we only see the features, not the technology behind them. What we do know is that the design of the HR boxes is much more sophisticated than the TiVo's, so it's not really "apples-to-apples" when you compare the way features are implemented across the two platforms.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Listen, I don't care if it's called DLB, DoublePlay or Thingamajig. It's the functionality I have been waiting for, for over two years:
> Pause football game #1, change channel to football game #2, watch until commercial, downarrow to watch game #1 again, FF past the commercials, watch until commercial, rinse and repeat.
> I will be calling D* tomorrow to order another HR.
> 
> P.S. where is boltjames now?


It wasn't until I read this post that I actually understood how I might benefit from this feature.


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Don't use it if you don't like it ..


Someone equated DP and DLB, I pointed out the differences. *After* congratulating the D* and CE team...


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> To use it, one extra keypress to turn it on and then it functions exactly the same as TiVo until you stop using it.


From the video it appears to be quite significantly slower than a TiVo unit in switching buffers. I assume it has to do with the extra things that DirecTV does with its DVRs versus TiVo...program downloads, etc. I am a frequent user of the DLB feature on my three DirecTiVos and the differences in how the feature is implemented will require some adjustment but the addition of the feature itself is most welcome.


----------



## richlife (Dec 4, 2006)

dvdmth said:


> ...The two-hour non-use restriction is the best compromise available. ...The only thing you lose is the ability to have two fully populated buffers when you begin using the DVR, which can be an annoyance but is much better than having no DLB at all.


Hmmm. I know that the DoublePlay issues were discussed to death in the CE forum, but I wonder if DirecTV could add an option to automatically start DLB at a certain time during the day. I'm not suggesting multiple time, more like a daily alarm. This would allow those of us who get up and want DP for the morning news, or the evening sports programs, etc. to have at least an option to get one aspect of this missing "nice to have".


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richlife said:


> Hmmm. I know that the DoublePlay issues were discussed to death in the CE forum, but I wonder if DirecTV could add an option to automatically start DLB at a certain time during the day. I'm not suggesting multiple time, more like a daily alarm. This would allow those of us who get up and want DP for the morning news, or the evening sports programs, etc. to have at least an option to get one aspect of this missing "nice to have".


They already have that feature .. it's called "schedule the recording."


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Jon J said:


> From the video it appears to be quite significantly slower than a TiVo unit in switching buffers. I assume it has to do with the extra things that DirecTV does with its DVRs versus TiVo...program downloads, etc. I am a frequent user of the DLB feature on my three DirecTiVos and the differences in how the feature is implemented will require some adjustment but the addition of the feature itself is most welcome.


Actually, the slowness is more due to my TV than the HR2x. I have Native set to "ON" and the programs were swapped from 1080i to 480p to 720p .. It's all the format swapping that caused the delay. I have a monitor set up in my study that is fixed @ 720p and the swap is much more snappy.

Remember, the TiVo never swapped to the original program format .. Even the HD version was fixed on a format if IIRC. I prefer getting the proper format and as a result suffer on some of the transition time because my TV set takes time to sync. The new DIRECTV TiVo (assuming it allows the format to automatically sync) will have this same issue.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

CTJon said:


> *Seems a pretty complex way* of delivering what was automatic on the TIVO units. However, until I actually get it and play with it that is probably an unfair statement. Somehow just buffering both current and previous channels seems simpler.
> 
> Good video and thanks,


One keystroke is a complex way?


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, the slowness is more due to my TV than the HR2x. I have Native set to "ON" and the programs were swapped from 1080i to 480p to 720p .. It's all the format swapping that caused the delay. I have a monitor set up in my study that is fixed @ 720p and the swap is much more snappy.


This expanded explanation makes me feel much better. Eagerly awaiting the NR.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

CTJon said:


> Not sure from the video how you change one or both of the two stations you are swapping between.


Just swap to whichever tuner you want to change (using the down arrow), and change the channel in any way that you would have previously.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

CTJon said:


> Seems a pretty complex way of delivering what was automatic on the TIVO units. However, until I actually get it and play with it that is probably an unfair statement. Somehow just buffering both current and previous channels seems simpler.
> 
> Not sure from the video how you change one or both of the two stations you are swapping between.
> 
> Good video and thanks,


The really simple way to understand DoublePlay is to think that have two standalone DVRs suddenly. There are two tuners in the DVR, and prior to DoublePlay *(DP), you could never directly access the background tuner, you only had control of the foreground tuner. (The foreground tuner is what you are watching now.)

On the foreground (FG) tuner you can change channels by keying in a number on the remote or going to the guide and pressing SELECT on a program on now. You can use PREV to switch between the two most recent channels you accessed on the FG tuner, or use YELLOW > Previous Channels to switch between the four most recent channels you accessed on the FG tuner.

Now with DoublePlay ... double that!

You can continue to change channels and switch between previous channels on the FG tuner, but now you can do the exact same thing on the background (BG) tuner, simply by pressing DOWN to launch DoubePlay and swapping tuners: the BG tuner becomes the FG tuner. Now you are on a completely different set of channels than you were previously, and you can change channels, use Prev, etc., and not impact what you have on the other tuner.

Example:

FG channel = 202, CNN
Key in 206 ESPN
Key in 209 ESPN2
Press PREV, you switch from 209 to 206
Your FG tuner is on 206, ESPN

Press DOWN twice to launch DoublePlay and swap tuners

It may start on 201, the Customer Channel
Key in 501, HBO
Key in 537, SHO
Press PREV and you switch from 537 to 501
The tuner is now on 501, HBO

Press DOWN to swap tuners

You are returned to 206, ESPN and have up to 90 minutes in the buffer
You can press PREV here and switch from 206 back to 209. (Buffering restarts, because you changed channels.)

If you press YELLOW and select Previous Channels, you will see 206, 209, 202 ... but not 501 and not 537, because those were not tuned on THIS tuner.

Press DOWN to swap tuners.

You are returned to HBO and can use PREV to switch to SHO, or press YELLOW and look at your recent channels. You won't see 206, 209, and 202 because you didn't tune to them on THIS tuner.

So in essence you have TWO active DVRs for buffering live channels and can swap between tuners by pressing DOWN.

Sweet, eh?


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

kruegs said:


> Forgive me... I have never had a Tivo, so this functionality is totally new to me. I might not be understanding the magnitude of it for some reason... if your doing this to watch 2 football games, couldn't you do the exact same thing by recording both games and bouncing between recordings? What is the benefit of double play? Again... I surely must be missing something so forgive me. ;-)
> 
> In both instances (Doubleplay and recording two games at once) your in essence tying up both tuners, so I am unsure of the benefit. Thanks!


The biggest difference that I see is that DoublePlay (I really don't think we should adopt DP as the acronym for this ) is active on whatever channels the tuners are tuned to. For example, if T1 is on CH-A and T2 is on CH-B , then you can toggle back and forth between them. If you decide that CH-B isn't worth it and switch to CH-C then you would be toggling between CH-A and CH-C. To accomplish this using the previous work-around of recording 2 channels would require many more keystrokes and the hassle of starting and stopping recordings.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> Actually, the slowness is more due to my TV than the HR2x. I have Native set to "ON" and the programs were swapped from 1080i to *480p* to 720p ..
> 
> Briefly OT;
> 
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

One other TiVo comparison: On the TiVo box, if you went to the beginning of the buffer (a whole 30 minutes back) and left it there and swapped tuners, when you returned TiVo would have brought you back to live TV - it doesn't remember where you are unless you pause the buffer.

With DoublePlay, if you go back 90 minutes and leave it unpaused, when you swap tuners away and then return, you will STILL be 90 minutes behind real-time. When you don't pause a tuner, your relative position is remembered and the buffer you can't see will still play in real-time behind the scenes. 

Overall I think DoublePlay has more flexibility than TiVo because of this ...


----------



## qwsxz (May 12, 2008)

Doug - I know it may be a pain, but maybe it would be worthwhile to replace your video with one with native off. That would hopefully quell the comments/complaints you seem to be getting about speed from users who are not abreast to the native feature.

On a side note, this feature now makes the HR2x fully and completely better then my old HR10-250 in my opinion. 

Bravo DirecTV and the awesome CE group. 

Now about that HD GUI...


----------



## idigg (May 8, 2008)

Where is my HD GUI and MRwhatchmacallit?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Say Doug I notice since there are really no programs from DirecTV broadcast in 480P, I assume you mean that you have your HD-DVR set on native with the 480i option unselected in the HDTV display settings. Does this decrease the syncing time when changing between channels by never allowing the DVR check below 480P when changing channels?


You're probably right .. I'm going from memory on this one .. It's whatever format Channel 201 is in. That's kinda the point of Native == On, I don't think about it, I let the TV and the receiver do the talking and give me the result. If you fix the format (say to 1080i ONLY) and turn Native == Off, then changing channels will be faster as the format will always be the same with respect to your TV (either upconverted or passed through depending on programming).


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Drew2k said:


> One other TiVo comparison: On the TiVo box, if you went to the beginning of the buffer (a whole 30 minutes back) and left it there and swapped tuners, when you returned TiVo would have brought you back to live TV - it doesn't remember where you are unless you pause the buffer.


All three of my DirecTiVos must have different software versions than you because all mine maintain wherever they are in the buffer if I switch channels.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Jon J said:


> All three of my DirecTiVos must have different software versions than you because all mine maintain wherever they are in the buffer if I switch channels.


But aren't they positioned at the "end" of the buffer at live TV? So that you have to rewind if you want to see that buffer?

With DP, if you don't hit pause, it will "play in realtime" while you are watching the other tuner, and still be behind in the buffer.

This is an advantage if you are just going over to the other tuner for a minute during a commercial. You don't have to remember to pause the buffer. Just switch tuners, watch for a minute, then come back continue watching close to where you left off.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

RCY said:


> Someone equated DP and DLB, I pointed out the differences. *After* congratulating the D* and CE team...


Your post didn't come across as someone that was pointing out the differences. If so, where was your comparison of 90 minutes vs. 30 minutes??? You didn't mention the good, only your perceived bad.


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow!
I anxiously awaited my install of my new DirecTV HD DVR this past Saturday. I was blown away by the great picture on my new LG 32" 1040 HDTV. But my glee quickly turned to disappointment when I was told that "yes, you do have dual tuners, but no, you cannot swap between them as you could on you old DirecTV Tivo".
But joy has returned! I have just read here (at my new favorite board!) that I will be receiving a SW update to bring my favorite feature to my HD DVR!
Happy Happy!! Joy Joy!!!!


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Your post didn't come across as someone that was pointing out the differences. If so, where was your comparison of 90 minutes vs. 30 minutes??? You didn't mention the good, only your perceived bad.


Usually, the word "congratulations" isn't bad, at least in my experience. To your point about DLB being 30 minutes, not every other DLB implementation is 30 minutes. (Moxi has 90 minute buffers.)


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

RCY said:


> Usually, the word "congratulations" isn't bad, at least in my experience. To your point about DLB being 30 minutes, not every other DLB implementation is 30 minutes. (Moxi has 90 minute buffers.)


Does no other DLB in existence require activation or automatically deactivate?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Does no other DLB in existence require activation or automatically deactivate?


I know the cable implementation and Tivo implementation do not. Cannot speak for the others.


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

I for one am happy with any new features D* gives me, that don't cost me a penny.
Thanks D*, keep it all coming.

Is it the same as a Tivo?
No
do I really care thats its different then a Tivo?
No

If I missed my Tivo that much I would have bought one and switched service providers.

Thanks again D*!
:grin:


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

OK - to those concerned about activating DP by pressing DownArrow AND also using a programmable remote (like my handy-dandy Harmony 670)....here's a suggestion:

At the end of the sequence that starts your TV watching (mine turns on my receiver, the TV, turns each to the correct input, etc) add a DownArrow command. Then DP will be enabled automatically every time you turn on your TV. Yeah, you still have the 2 hour timeout, but if you haven't pressed a button on your remote after 2 hours you are either watching Dances With Wolves, The Right Stuff, or have fallen asleep. :lol:
[Edit]OK - after watching Doug's spiffy video on this, I now know that not 1 but 3(!) DownArrows are needed:
1) 2 to enable DP plus...
2) 1 to get me back to the channel that I was originally on
[/Edit]

OT but if you liked that idea you might also enjoy this one. I programmed the Mute button on my remote to:
1) Mute my receiver
2) Send a Yellow button
3) Send a Down Arrow
4) Send an Enter

Voila I have D* closed captioning enabled (perfect for when family members are on the phone). Reverse it to turn it off (hmmm, I just realized that I might want to switch the order so that CC is on before the receiver is muted - so that I don't miss anything).


----------



## perkolater (Sep 6, 2006)

Tubaman-Z said:


> OT but if you liked that idea you might also enjoy this one. I programmed the Mute button on my remote to:
> 1) Mute my receiver
> 2) Send a Yellow button
> 3) Send a Down Arrow
> ...


Also OT, but THANKS for that!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

ar331 said:


> Wow!
> I anxiously awaited my install of my new DirecTV HD DVR this past Saturday. I was blown away by the great picture on my new LG 32" 1040 HDTV. But my glee quickly turned to disappointment when I was told that "yes, you do have dual tuners, but no, you cannot swap between them as you could on you old DirecTV Tivo".
> But joy has returned! I have just read here (at my new favorite board!) that I will be receiving a SW update to bring my favorite feature to my HD DVR!
> Happy Happy!! Joy Joy!!!!


:welcome_s


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Here's a short video on DoublePlay .. Definitely ad-hoc, but it should give you an idea of how it works.


Nice job on the Video, Doug!

The versatility in DP is impressive. One thing you can do if you don't want to miss a thing is to pause both before switching away. By that I mean, hit pause before switching away and hit pause before switching back. That way you will be not need to rewind on either side. The auto-resume makes it painless.

I doubt I'll use it much as I tend to just record two games and watch them at my leisure. I'm not usually available for real-time viewing.

On the other hand, those folks who do watch live are in for a *real treat*, and you having taken the time to put up the video will aid them immensely in putting it to good use.

Way to go D*! (that's both Doug and DirecTV)


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

I do think that having the Double Pay Activated has finally completed the DIRECTV HD DVR! At one time I had a DIRECTV TiVo and now I'm finally going to get DP, well I'm just over come with joy! :hurah: Can't wait! Thank you Doug and DIRECTV!


----------



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Perhaps a bit snippy, my apologies to those that are offended .. but really, if you don't like it, don't use it. If you do like it (even a little), then go for it. It's what we have.
> 
> The only thing missing by not having 24x7 DoublePlay? Random content on one of the two tuners. To use it, one extra keypress to turn it on and then it functions exactly the same as TiVo until you stop using it.


Sometimes it's random content, that's always going to happen with constant buffering. I want to turn on the TV in the morning and scan through the local news and then ESPN and get what I need in about 10 minutes rather than have to sit there for an interminable period. It's a convenience issue.

Sorry, but it's quite a stretch to say this new feature functions exactly like TiVo, and it's but one more reason so many people on this board wish D* . still offered this model.

The double play is obviously better than what we've had, but is only a piece of the solution. Hopefully there will be more to come.

What I don't understand is what's so hard about D* providing this service 24x7.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Contra said:


> Sorry, but it's quite a stretch to say this new feature functions exactly like TiVo


In context, Doug is comparing after it's turned on. "To use it, one extra keypress to turn it on and then it functions exactly the same as TiVo until you stop using it."

As already pointed out in this thread, there are enhancements in DP that don't exist in TiVo's implementation, so I suppose one could quibble with Doug's "exactly the same" if one wanted to:

DIRECTV has:

- dual 90 minute buffers (one for each tuner)
- independent tracking of previous channels on each tuner
- automatic resumption of play when returning to a paused tuner
- no jump to live TV when leaving a buffer in play mode while behind in real-time

Yes, it's required to press DOWN twice to launch DP if it's not active, but for me that one-keystroke "penalty" is more than negated by the automatic resumption of play when I return to a paused tuner. In TiVo, I'd have to press DOWN and PLAY every time I returned to a paused tuner, so if I toggled tuners 10 times in an hour that's 10 presses of PLAY that I don't need to do in the DIRECTV implementation. :up:


----------



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree the HD DVR has some nice features that TIVO lacks, the 90 minute buffer is absolutely one of them. I just don't understand why D* had to put in the 2 hour limitation.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Contra said:


> Sometimes it's random content, that's always going to happen with constant buffering. I want to turn on the TV in the morning and scan through the local news and then ESPN and get what I need in about 10 minutes rather than have to sit there for an interminable period. It's a convenience issue.


So you know you want two specific stations every morning .. why not record the programs that you want and keep only one? problem solved.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Contra said:


> I agree the HD DVR has some nice features that TIVO lacks, the 90 minute buffer is absolutely one of them. I just don't understand why D* had to put in the 2 hour limitation.


As I mentioned earlier, the background tuner is used for other things. When DoublePlay is turned on .. you have exclusive use of both tuners. DIRECTV will not make use of the background tuner while you are using it. Once you are done, it becomes available for DIRECTV (and scheduled recordings).


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the background tuner is used for other things. When DoublePlay is turned on .. you have exclusive use of both tuners. DIRECTV will not make use of the background tuner while you are using it. Once you are done, it becomes available for DIRECTV (and scheduled recordings).


Guess I will really have to keep that in mind when using DP. If not I will be using it and miss a recording for sure.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Guess I will really have to keep that in mind when using DP. If not I will be using it and miss a recording for sure.


Don't take my comment the wrong way. Scheduled recordings take priorty over everything (including DoublePlay). You will get a conflict message a couple of minutes before a schedule recording starts giving you the option to record on the foreground tuner, background tuner or you can cancel the scheduled recording altogether.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Perhaps a bit snippy, my apologies to those that are offended .. but really, if you don't like it, don't use it. If you do like it (even a little), then go for it. It's what we have.
> 
> The only thing missing by not having 24x7 DoublePlay? Random content on one of the two tuners. To use it, one extra keypress to turn it on and then it functions exactly the same as TiVo until you stop using it.


Using the old Tivo units when you take the unit out od standy there were two buffers intact such as CNN & Fox if that's where you left it tuned.

With the HRxx DP you can get the same thing "going forward" from the time it's activated. Occasionally it's nice to be able to back up on more than one channel from the time you first turn on.

J C


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Using the old Tivo units when you take the unit out od standy there were two buffers intact such as CNN & Fox if that's where you left it tuned.


True some of the time, but if one or both tuners was needed for recordings then the tuners would have switched to the channels need for those recordings, so it wasn't an absolute with TiVo either that the user would have both tuners buffering the channels you left it on.



> With the HRxx DP you can get the same thing "going forward" from the time it's activated. Occasionally it's nice to be able to back up on more than one channel from the time you first turn on.
> 
> J C


I at first thought I would miss that "surprise" factor of finding something interesting on the alternate tuner, but it quickly (for me) turned out to be a non-issue. The only time I have really missed not having two tuners buffering is when there's a local breaking news story and I'd want to come home and rewind both buffers to see how it was being covered, who had the better information, etc. However, that still relies on the two tuners still being on the local news channels where I may have left them in the morning and based on the recording schedules or DIRECTV's use of the background tuner to record showcases, DIRECTV Cinema, etc., there's just no guarantee that I'd have those channels anyway... so, now I just launch DoublePlay and tune the channels manually.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

All I have read since DP has began to release is posts in these threads of people whining about the background tuner. The DirecTV Plus HD DVR is NOT a tivo and it never will be..... D* needs the background tuner occasionally to record programming for the reserved portion of the hard drive. We have never had DP before why is not having the background tuner buffer after two hours a problem all of a sudden. Now when we do get DP all people do is complain that they need both buffers 24 hours a day 7 days a week every second. Just because they "might" want to rewind that last 90 minutes on the background tuner when they go to use the DVR again. Or just because thats how the almighty tivo works. 

There is absolutely NO reason/need for DP to be active 24/7 deal with it. If you cant record whatever you want on the background tuner for when you need it. Or be there to use the remote to keep DP active. You do NOT need it to be buffering both tuner constantly. There no sense in complaining that its not as good as tivo. D* put the 2 hour deactivation there for a reason its not going to be removed.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

To be fair, most people probably haven't gotten the release yet. And those that have received it have only had a few days to play with it. This reaction to DP not being on 24/7 is natural, and should have been expected. (I'm sure the reaction was expected by many people.)

However, I challenge those that are disappointed to use it for a few weeks. I think most people will find that it meets their needs very well.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> All I have read since DP has began to release is posts in these threads of people whining about the background tuner. The DirecTV Plus HD DVR is NOT a tivo and it never will be..... D* needs the background tuner occasionally to record programming for the reserved portion of the hard drive. We have never had DP before why is not having the background tuner buffer after two hours a problem all of a sudden. Now when we do get DP all people do is complain that they need both buffers 24 hours a day 7 days a week every second. Just because they "might" want to rewind that last 90 minutes on the background tuner when they go to use the DVR again. Or just because thats how the almighty tivo works.
> 
> There is absolutely NO reason/need for DP to be active 24/7 deal with it. If you cant record whatever you want on the background tuner for when you need it. Or be there to use the remote to keep DP active. You do NOT need it to be buffering both tuner constantly. There no sense in complaining that its not as good as tivo. D* put the 2 hour deactivation there for a reason its not going to be removed.


Well put. I was trying to find a way to say the same as diplomatically as possible. You did it for me. Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HRJustin said:


> We have never had DP before why is not having the background tuner buffer after two hours a problem all of a sudden.


That's what I've been trying to figure out. DirecTV didn't have to, and wasn't going to, give this to us. Now that they have most people are doing nothing but complaining about what they were given. I don't get it...


----------



## nn8l (Sep 7, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> That's what I've been trying to figure out. DirecTV didn't have to, and wasn't going to, give this to us. Now that they have most people are doing nothing but complaining about what they were given. I don't get it...


What did you expect? Some are never happy, whether its DLB or new HD channels. I'll admit that when I first moved from TiVo to the HR20 I missed the dual live buffers, but it wasn't long and I appreciated the 90min. buffer more than dual buffers. Many times I have rewound over an hour. Having two 90min. buffers available will be a plus. 90 + 90 is way better than 30 + 30 in my opinion even though it isn't quite as 'clean'. Now, what I don't miss is being able to mow the lawn when removing a Season Pass form TiVo before I can get access to my dvr again.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That's what I've been trying to figure out. DirecTV didn't have to, and wasn't going to, give this to us. *Now that they have most people are doing nothing but complaining about what they were given. I don't get it..*.


I agree with the three/four above posts. You don't like DP or how it is implemented now that we have it, don't use it. Stop the whining.:nono2:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

It does seem a little strange that they wouldn't have it active all the time. Why not just stop the buffer on the background tuner at 3am to do the housekeeping and then go back to the channel it was left on and start buffering again?

Double Play was not high on my wish list so it doesn't make any difference to me. I'm sure the people that want two live buffers will get used to how DirecTV did it sooner or later.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, DIRECTV's DoublePlay really is great. It's easy to think you are losing something, but you're not, really. DoublePlay does everything that TiVo's DLB does except maintain a second random content buffer. If that were even provided, there is zero guarantee that it would have anything that you want. The foreground buffer is already 90 minutes, so you've got 30 minutes more today than the 60 minutes TiVo provided across 2 buffers.

If you enable DP just as you start watching your random content, you can then surf around on the second tuner, find something cool (rather than random) and start buffering in the background while you watch the random content in the foreground. Once you've caught up in 10-20 minutes, you've got the 10-20 minutes in the other tuner available for viewing. Heck, if you're done with the random content, you can find something else that might be interesting on the first tuner and start buffering yet another channel while you finish the second program.

The bottom line is that folks that really have been waiting for DP will find that DIRECTV's implementation does pretty much everything that you want it to. Sure, you may miss some random content, but if it's something you know that you want .. record it because it's not random content, it's desired content, so treat it as such.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> It does seem a little strange that they wouldn't have it active all the time. Why not just stop the buffer on the background tuner at 3am to do the housekeeping and then go back to the channel it was left on and start buffering again?
> 
> Double Play was not high on my wish list so it doesn't make any difference to me. I'm sure the people that want two live buffers will get used to how DirecTV did it sooner or later.


DIRECTV provides a lot more "extra" content than TiVo ever did, so based on DIRECTV Cinema alone (let alone any features that may not yet be active), the background tuner is in use a lot more than you may expect.

Besides, some people are actually watching TV @ 3am ... I seem to recall seeing complaints about TiVo's hijacking of the background tuner. DIRECTV will not hijack the background tuner from you when DP is active.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Good points Doug - My preference would be to get rid of that 'extra' stuff anyway!

Maybe having it turned on all the time but after the remote hasn't been used for 2 hours they could take over the background tuner?

Not a big deal either way for most I suspect.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I will be glad to get the current version of DLB when my HR22's update. It doesn't buffer 24 x 7, which is something I wanted, but I can live w/o. On the comment below about "NO reason", I actually had one when I had cable.



HRJustin said:


> There is absolutely NO reason/need for DP to be active 24/7 deal with it. If you cant record whatever you want on the background tuner for when you need it.


It may not be a great reason, but it is a reason. I always liked the fact that at anytime that I turned on the TV, I had 2 channels to choose from that might have something I was interested in watching. Sometimes in the DLB, I would see something I didn't know was on, rewind it and watch it.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Great news about double buffer. My assumption is that when you change to a new channel, you also change to the other tuner. Is this correct? It seems it would have to be.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Impala1ss said:


> Great news about double buffer. My assumption is that when you change to a new channel, you also change to the other tuner. Is this correct? It seems it would have to be.


when you change channels it changes on the current tuner. This means the buffer will dump and change channels. To switch between tuners you need to press the down arrow button. The PREV button is also independent on each tuner. So when you type in a channel or hit the previous button it will change on the current foreground tuner. The background tuners buffer will remain unaffected and can be returned to by press the down arrow.


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Folks, DIRECTV's DoublePlay really is great. It's easy to think you are losing something, but you're not, really. DoublePlay does everything that TiVo's DLB does except maintain a second random content buffer. If that were even provided, there is zero guarantee that it would have anything that you want. The foreground buffer is already 90 minutes, so you've got 30 minutes more today than the 60 minutes TiVo provided across 2 buffers.
> 
> If you enable DP just as you start watching your random content, you can then surf around on the second tuner, find something cool (rather than random) and start buffering in the background while you watch the random content in the foreground. Once you've caught up in 10-20 minutes, you've got the 10-20 minutes in the other tuner available for viewing. Heck, if you're done with the random content, you can find something else that might be interesting on the first tuner and start buffering yet another channel while you finish the second program.
> 
> The bottom line is that folks that really have been waiting for DP will find that DIRECTV's implementation does pretty much everything that you want it to. Sure, you may miss some random content, but if it's something you know that you want .. record it because it's not random content, it's desired content, so treat it as such.


People will always complain, but be confident Doug 99.9% of those who waited...and waited... and waited for this feature are both excited and appreciative!!!!


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

gordon1fan said:


> I do think that having the *Double Pay* Activated has finally completed the DIRECTV HD DVR! At one time I had a DIRECTV TiVo and now I'm finally going to get DP, well I'm just over come with joy! :hurah: Can't wait! Thank you Doug and DIRECTV!


I knew there was a catch to this 

Just kidding - but I couldn't resist pointing out the unusual typo.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

nn8l said:


> What did you expect? Some are never happy, whether its DLB or new HD channels.


So true, and I kind of expected it.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

HRJustin said:


> The PREV button is also independent on each tuner. So when you type in a channel or hit the previous button it will change on the current foreground tuner. The background tuners buffer will remain unaffected and can be returned to by press the down arrow.


Am I understanding correctly that it remembers a separate prev channel for each buffer? So say I have NBC on tuner 1 and ABC on tuner 2. I watch tuner 1 and switch between NBC and CBS a few times, ending on NBC. I go to tuner 2 and switch between ABC and FOX a few times. Then I hit the down arrow to go back to NBC on tuner 1. Now when I hit prev, it will take me to CBS. Then I hit down and go to ABC on tuner 2 and hit prev and it takes me to FOX.

If it really works like this, that's way cool and a nice improvement over my DTivo.


----------



## seymouru (Feb 15, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> It may not be a great reason, but it is a reason. I always liked the fact that at anytime that I turned on the TV, I had 2 channels to choose from that might have something I was interested in watching. Sometimes in the DLB, I would see something I didn't know was on, rewind it and watch it.


This is what Doug referred to above as "random content&#8230;"


Doug Brott said:


> DoublePlay does everything that TiVo's DLB does except maintain a second random content buffer. If that were even provided, there is zero guarantee that it would have anything that you want....
> 
> Sure, you may miss some random content, but if it's something you know that you want ... record it because it's not random content, it's desired content, so treat it as such.


So all you're really losing is content you didn't even know you wanted in the first place. And how often did you actually find random content that you really, really wanted? From that perspective, it's not really that much of a loss, is it?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

dbronstein said:


> Am I understanding correctly that it remembers a separate prev channel for each buffer? So say I have NBC on tuner 1 and ABC on tuner 2. I watch tuner 1 and switch between NBC and CBS a few times, ending on NBC. I go to tuner 2 and switch between ABC and FOX a few times. Then I hit the down arrow to go back to NBC on tuner 1. Now when I hit prev, it will take me to CBS. Then I hit down and go to ABC on tuner 2 and hit prev and it takes me to FOX.
> 
> If it really works like this, that's way cool and a nice improvement over my DTivo.


yep!


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> If you enable DP just as you start watching your random content, you can then surf around on the second tuner, find something cool (rather than random) and start buffering in the background while you watch the random content in the foreground. Once you've caught up in 10-20 minutes, you've got the 10-20 minutes in the other tuner available for viewing. Heck, if you're done with the random content, you can find something else that might be interesting on the first tuner and start buffering yet another channel while you finish the second program.


This aspect of DP is VERY appealing . I think the implementation is very well thought out, hopefully it is reliable.
Any users expecting a solution to fulfill their every requirement, good luck with that...it'll never happen.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

dbronstein said:


> Am I understanding correctly that it remembers a separate prev channel for each buffer? So say I have NBC on tuner 1 and ABC on tuner 2. I watch tuner 1 and switch between NBC and CBS a few times, ending on NBC. I go to tuner 2 and switch between ABC and FOX a few times. Then I hit the down arrow to go back to NBC on tuner 1. Now when I hit prev, it will take me to CBS. Then I hit down and go to ABC on tuner 2 and hit prev and it takes me to FOX.
> 
> If it really works like this, that's way cool and a nice improvement over my DTivo.


Yes - it works that way! You can independently track up to 8 channels, four on each tuner, using the YELLOW "Previous Channels" option! :up:

This is from earlier in the thread with an example:



Drew2k said:


> The really simple way to understand DoublePlay is to think that have two standalone DVRs suddenly. There are two tuners in the DVR, and prior to DoublePlay *(DP), you could never directly access the background tuner, you only had control of the foreground tuner. (The foreground tuner is what you are watching now.)
> 
> On the foreground (FG) tuner you can change channels by keying in a number on the remote or going to the guide and pressing SELECT on a program on now. You can use PREV to switch between the two most recent channels you accessed on the FG tuner, or use YELLOW > Previous Channels to switch between the four most recent channels you accessed on the FG tuner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

How about a twist on this discussion? What do you think of the name "DoublePlay"? 

-Appeals to sports fans (baseball term)
-Appeals to someone wanting to play two things at once (DLB fans)
-Very marketable
-Easier to say and remember than DLB

I think it's pretty darned good!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> How about a twist on this discussion? What do you think of the name "DoublePlay"?


I kinda like it ..


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> I kinda like it ..


Yeah, so do I. (I guess I said that already! )


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> How about a twist on this discussion? What do you think of the name "DoublePlay"?
> 
> -Appeals to sports fans (baseball term)
> -Appeals to someone wanting to play two things at once (DLB fans)
> ...


You got my vote!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> I kinda like it ..


Didn't you come up with the name?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Now that DirecTV has gotten a DoublePlay they need to get that one last out(MRV) and finish up the inning. :lol:


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Now that DirecTV has gotten a DoublePlay they need to get that one last out(MRV) and finish up the inning. 
__________________


I second that.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

seymouru said:


> This is what Doug referred to above as "random content&#8230;"So all you're really losing is content you didn't even know you wanted in the first place. And how often did you actually find random content that you really, really wanted? From that perspective, it's not really that much of a loss, is it?


I was simply responding to the "NO reason for continuous DLB" comment. Actually, when I had it with cable, it was usually buffering a channel I watched a lot. So I often watched something that was in the buffer. It isn't a huge loss, but I would have preferred that it was continuous. As I mentioned, I'll be glad to have it back in the current format.


----------



## NoOTA (Apr 7, 2008)

I was very critical of the HR series back in April 08 when I got one for my HD TV. The problem was this: It just didn't work as reliably as the DTivo. The DTivo was like a toaster: turn it on and it just worked. The HR was more like a Windows PC: Turn it on and hope it worked (I had missed program records, random reboots, and LOTs and LOTS of audio/video sync problems.) DTV even replaced the unit in the first month. What a waste! Same poopy software, so same problems. The HRxx had been out for 1.5 years already and I was surprised at how unreliable the software still was. If it was a computer or stereo I had bought at say Best Buy, I would have returned it as a defective product, but lo, DTV didn't take returned and I was in for a 2 yr commitment. I'm sure lots of HRxx hardware was changed because of the BAD software back in the day. 

But....

I can't remember the last reboot, and the audio sync is WAY better. (MPEG4 programs are still louder than MPEG2 programs.) My wiring hasn't changed, nor has my multiswitch or TV, so it MUST have been terrible "defective" software that has now been fixed. Imagine that.

I can say, 16 months after I first got the unit, it FINALLY works like it should have out of the box, reliability wise.

With it being so unreliable before, I didn't even care about my missing Tivo functions, I just wanted my wife to stop complaining about the audio sync problems and stop asking "we are paying an extra $10 for HD a month and are getting this?"

Now that the reliability has come up, I can start to hope for missing functions and DLB are one that will be GREAT! The extra button push to start it, so what? So I can't see some random content on the other tuner? Don't care. Looks like the 90 minute buffer is better, as is independent PREV history for each channel.

I look forward to the NR getting pushed in my area for DP.

I just wish the product hadn't come with such defective software out of the box. REALLY feel ripped off by paying $199 for the unit and $10/month for HD such an unreliable piece that is was at the time. That is going to take some time to get over. But looking forward, DTV has made some good progress and DP is a GREAT one.


----------



## Kojo62 (Aug 9, 2007)

This is a glorious day! 

DLB is the one feature that I'd missed most when switching to the HR from my DirecTiVos. I wasn't sure that it would ever really happen, even though I voted it up in the Wish List, and I'd learned to live without it given all the other good things that I've grown to prefer in the HR over the TiVo.

But now that it's _actually_ here, this pretty much makes the HR the perfect DVR for me. I don't even care anymore if TiVo delivers a new DirecTV DVR or not at this point. Thank you DirecTV!
:joy:


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Ben Drawbaugh at endgaget on DP:

http://www.engadgethd.com/2009/08/26/directv-add-dual-live-buffers-to-hd-dvr/


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Is the Twin Buffer possible on an R16-300?


----------



## tvradio00 (Aug 26, 2009)

Question on Double Play, What is the reason why it disappears after 2 hours if no key strokes are noticed ?

Is it because of a patent or because of hardware or simply an engineering choice OR a combination ?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tvradio00 said:


> Question on Double Play, What is the reason why it disappears after 2 hours if no key strokes are noticed ?
> 
> Is it because of a patent or because of hardware or simply an engineering choice OR a combination ?


As I mentioned earlier, the background tuner is used for other things. When DoublePlay is turned on .. you have exclusive use of both tuners. DIRECTV will not make use of the background tuner while you are using it. Once you are done, it becomes available for DIRECTV to use.


----------



## tvradio00 (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the background tuner is used for other things. When DoublePlay is turned on .. you have exclusive use of both tuners. DIRECTV will not make use of the background tuner while you are using it. Once you are done, it becomes available for DIRECTV to use.


OK, Thanks for the answer. A side / Off-Topic Question -- Did the H10-250 or R10 Tivo's handle the background tuner the same ? (I know we did not loose it like we can with Double Play) but what made the background tuner not as expendable now as was on the Tivo's ?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

DIRECTV provides a lot more "extra" content than TiVo ever did, so based on DIRECTV Cinema alone (let alone any features that may not yet be active), the background tuner is in use a lot more than you may expect.

Besides, some people are actually watching TV @ 3am ... I seem to recall seeing complaints about TiVo's hijacking of the background tuner. DIRECTV will not hijack the background tuner from you when DP is active.


----------



## jmak (Mar 31, 2007)

Is there any indication (pop up?) on the screen when doubleplay is about to be deactivated because of the 2 hr timeout?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jmak said:


> Is there any indication (pop up?) on the screen when doubleplay is about to be deactivated because of the 2 hr timeout?


Not that I have seen however I almost never go 2 hours without hitting a button on the remote. I have 4 kids though so I have been conditioned to hit pause instantly when I hear the tornado known as my 3 year old coming.

Also when I am using Double Play I am jumping back and forth between the shows. I never just activate to have it on and use it to cache something random on the other tuner.

I can say so far I've never been upset there was a 2hr time out because if I'm not watching TV I don't care what's buffering.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

/me does a little dance!!

About time! Nice to see it!

[Edit] 08-17-06, 12:09 AM ....


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

How long before the entire country receives the release? I still haven't got it as of 5:00 am this morning.

Thanks,


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ahrjmr said:


> How long before the entire country receives the release? I still haven't got it as of 5:00 am this morning.
> 
> Thanks,


Could be days, weeks or a month. No one knows for sure.


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Could be days, weeks or a month. No one knows for sure.


Ugghh! What's the deal?! I can't stand the wait!!! 

Truth be told, though, as long as I get it in time for Sunday Ticket, I'll be a very happy camper.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

nuspieds said:


> Ugghh! What's the deal?! I can't stand the wait!!!


Slight delay .. should pick up again soon.


----------



## mickcris (Mar 16, 2008)

Tubaman-Z said:


> OK - to those concerned about activating DP by pressing DownArrow AND also using a programmable remote (like my handy-dandy Harmony 670)....here's a suggestion:
> 
> At the end of the sequence that starts your TV watching (mine turns on my receiver, the TV, turns each to the correct input, etc) add a DownArrow command. Then DP will be enabled automatically every time you turn on your TV. Yeah, you still have the 2 hour timeout, but if you haven't pressed a button on your remote after 2 hours you are either watching Dances With Wolves, The Right Stuff, or have fallen asleep. :lol:
> [Edit]OK - after watching Doug's spiffy video on this, I now know that not 1 but 3(!) DownArrows are needed:
> ...


Great idea. I set mine to send 3 downs and an exit command. The exit command gets rid of the double play box by the time the picture is displayed on my tv. The box was taking too long to fade away by itself.


----------



## ahrjmr (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks for the update, Doug.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Not sure if this has been answered, but.....

Before DP, if I am watching LiveTV, and the channel needs to change for a scheduled recording, I get a pop-up and the ability to cancel that recording.

If DP is active, will I get a pop-up telling me that a recording is about to start on the "inactive" tuner, so I can choose to cancel it?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

EricRobins said:


> Not sure if this has been answered, but.....
> 
> Before DP, if I am watching LiveTV, and the channel needs to change for a scheduled recording, I get a pop-up and the ability to cancel that recording.
> 
> If DP is active, will I get a pop-up telling me that a recording is about to start on the "inactive" tuner, so I can choose to cancel it?


Yes it does. It will give you the choice of recording it on the foreground tuner, the background tuner, or to cancel the recording.

If you are out of the room, or for another reason don't respond to the message, the recording will occur on the background tuner.


----------



## Gbsnplr (Nov 10, 2006)

How do I get the software upgrade to get the double play?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Gbsnplr said:


> How do I get the software upgrade to get the double play?


DIRECTV is rolling out the software slowly so eventually it will come to your receivers automatically.


----------



## DFul4d (Aug 21, 2008)

How long do these roll-outs usually take? I really want doubleplay already. Anyone else in Atlanta received the new firmware yet?


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Slight delay .. should pick up again soon.


Then again, it could just go back to the programmers indefinitely. No one will tell us what the problem is or when double play will actually roll out. Why not? Doug insisted there would be no TIVO box and no DLB. Why should we believe he has the straight scoop this time.

There has been a long history of problems with the software releases for the HR2x (remember the fiasco with the frozen units).

Buggy code, no DLB, useless slow-mo, unusable search, and painfully slow channel changes.

Enough already! Give us a DVR that actually works.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> Then again, it could just go back to the programmers indefinitely. No one will tell us what the problem is or when double play will actually roll out. Why not? Doug insisted there would be no TIVO box and no DLB. Why should we believe he has the straight scoop this time.
> 
> There has been a long history of problems with the software releases for the HR2x (remember the fiasco with the frozen units).
> 
> ...


WoW...First, no one here or Directv owes you or anyone an explanation regarding software releases. Second, if you're unhappy with Doug's, or any other mod, trying to help relay info, then don't come for the helpfulness of DBSTalk. Third, switch providers if you think the HR2x is a non-working DVR.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

1. I think asking for some explanation as to the status of software upgrades for basic DVR features is not an unreasonable request. 

2. Relaying the "company line" is not always helpful. 

3. Tell me who to sign up with to get the Sunday Ticket and I am gone.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> Tell me who to sign up with to get the NFL and I am gone.


Get Directv's lowest plan and ST, and suspend service January through August. Then, use a different provider the rest of the time.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Nicholsen said:


> Then again, it could just go back to the programmers indefinitely. No one will tell us what the problem is or when double play will actually roll out. Why not? Doug insisted there would be no TIVO box and no DLB. Why should we believe he has the straight scoop this time.
> 
> There has been a long history of problems with the software releases for the HR2x (remember the fiasco with the frozen units).
> 
> ...


Hey, I was as shocked as everyone when TiVo/DIRECTV announced a new TiVo 12 months back .. My comments (which, yes, turned out to be wrong) were made between 24 and 36 months ago about something that changed 12 months ago. :shrug: I don't believe I ever said I was perfect, but if you want to think I wrong 100% of the time then that is your prerogative.

All indications where that 0x34b started last Friday (week ago) and others would start getting it early this past week. Didn't happen, instead 0x34c was spooled out (this past Friday) and I expect 0x34c to start early next week in earnest. Problem is .. If there is another minor issue, we might see things cycle again. Since I'm not part of the development team myself, I don't exactly get all of the details.


----------



## Nicholsen (Aug 18, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, I was as shocked as everyone when TiVo/DIRECTV announced a new TiVo 12 months back .. My comments (which, yes, turned out to be wrong) were made between 24 and 36 months ago about something that changed 12 months ago. :shrug: I don't believe I ever said I was perfect, but if you want to think I wrong 100% of the time then that is your prerogative.
> 
> All indications where that 0x34b started last Friday (week ago) and others would start getting it early this past week. Didn't happen, instead 0x34c was spooled out (this past Friday) and I expect 0x34c to start early next week in earnest. Problem is .. If there is another minor issue, we might see things cycle again. Since I'm not part of the development team myself, I don't exactly get all of the details.


Doug:

I believe you accurately relay what you hear. I also think what you get told is not always the straight scoop, and remains subject to change by D*on a whim.

My heat is not directed at you, but at the poor service being provided by D*.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Has any of the regular members in this forum received the download yet? Just wondering....Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## tvradio00 (Aug 26, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> DIRECTV provides a lot more "extra" content than TiVo ever did, so based on DIRECTV Cinema alone (let alone any features that may not yet be active), the background tuner is in use a lot more than you may expect.
> 
> Besides, some people are actually watching TV @ 3am ... I seem to recall seeing complaints about TiVo's hijacking of the background tuner. DIRECTV will not hijack the background tuner from you when DP is active.


Hence the need for a tuner that is exclusively for DirecTV to send programs / cinema / etc and 2 tuners per box for our exclusive use


----------



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> WoW...First, no one here or Directv owes you or anyone an explanation regarding software releases. .


Pretty arrogant comment. When a software release crashes my box -- as has happened in the past -- then YES, D* owes its customers an explanation, as well as an apology.

Dude, I only hope you don't work for D*. That's the type of attitude that can damage a Company. Word of mouth matters.


----------



## Tubaman-Z (Jul 31, 2007)

mickcris said:


> Great idea. I set mine to send 3 downs and an exit command. The exit command gets rid of the double play box by the time the picture is displayed on my tv. The box was taking too long to fade away by itself.


Excellent - I appreciate the heads up on adding an Exit. I don't yet have DP so could not experiment.

This sort of thing is yet another reason that I enjoy my programmable remote -custom programming "tricks".


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Tubaman-Z said:


> I don't yet have DP so could not experiment.


DP experimentation. :lol:


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

dcowboy7 said:


> DP experimentation. :lol:


:nono:


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

While I'm still waiting for my update, someone tell me what the advantage would be using this over simply hitting Record on a program and toggling between that recording and a live channel.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Contra said:


> Pretty arrogant comment. When a software release crashes my box -- as has happened in the past -- then YES, D* owes its customers an explanation, as well as an apology.
> 
> Dude, I only hope you don't work for D*. That's the type of attitude that can damage a Company. Word of mouth matters.


That's not the case here. I'm saying they don't owe anyone info regarding releases to come.


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Struff said:


> While I'm still waiting for my update, someone tell me what the advantage would be using this over simply hitting Record on a program and toggling between that recording and a live channel.


You can swap between two 90 minute live buffers by just pressing the down arrow. The previous button is independent per tuner. So that means you can channel surf on one tuner but keep the background buffer intact.

In a basic aspect it is pretty much the same. With DP you just don't have to delete the recording afterward. Also the previous button switches between recording and live channel. DoublePlay allows the use of the previous button independently on each tuner. IMO it makes it alot easier if your watching one show and want to surf around on other channels.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Struff said:


> While I'm still waiting for my update, someone tell me what the advantage would be using this over simply hitting Record on a program and toggling between that recording and a live channel.





HRJustin said:


> You can swap between two 90 minute live buffers by just pressing the down arrow. The previous button is independent per tuner. So that means you can channel surf on one tuner but keep the background buffer intact.
> 
> In a basic aspect it is pretty much the same. With DP you just don't have to delete the recording afterward. Also the previous button switches between recording and live channel. DoublePlay allows the use of the previous button independently on each tuner. IMO it makes it alot easier if your watching one show and want to surf around on other channels.


Another benefit is that you can keep one tuner locked on a program you want to monitor (so you can pause and FFW as desired for up to 90 minutes) while using the other tuner to surf between two or more 
shows where you may only pause each show for a few minutes at a time while checking on the original tuner - all without recording, which means you have no playlist entries to clean up, AND you don't have to worry about haveing 4 hours of free space for a baseball game for example, if all you wanted to do was monitor it and pause every now and again.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

With the greatest respect, I have to disagree with reaction to Nicholsen's post and explain why I think he is right.
With my system analytical background I could not help but notice how sophomoric the programming was on d*'s attempt to copy the success of Tivo. In other words, when DirecTV decided to make their own DVR and compete with Tivo it became clear that the item was rushed because of how poorly the unit performed. My wife still looks at me even today and says the thing is slow. Unless you owned a Tivo you won't know what the difference in experience is.

Eventually you reach a point though, with enough trial and error, that it becomes a fairly good facsimile to the Tivo which is where we are today.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

dcowboy7 said:


> DP experimentation. :lol:


Now that's just wrong.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Ashtonian said:


> With the greatest respect, I have to disagree.
> With my system analytical background I could not help but notice how sophomoric the programming was on d*'s attempt to copy the success of Tivo.
> 
> Eventually you reach a point though, with enough trial and error, that it becomes a fairly good facsimile to the Tivo which is where we are today.


This doesn't even make sense ..


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Ashtonian said:


> With the greatest respect, I have to disagree.
> With my system analytical background I could not help but notice how sophomoric the programming was on d*'s attempt to copy the success of Tivo.
> 
> Eventually you reach a point though, with enough trial and error, that it becomes a fairly good facsimile to the Tivo which is where we are today.


Can you please clarify who or which post you disagree with?


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> Another benefit is that you can keep one tuner locked on a program you want to monitor (so you can pause and FFW as desired for up to 90 minutes) while using the other tuner to surf between two or more
> shows where you may only pause each show for a few minutes at a time while checking on the original tuner - all without recording, which means you have no playlist entries to clean up, AND you don't have to worry about haveing 4 hours of free space for a baseball game for example, if all you wanted to do was monitor it and pause every now and again.


Thats pretty much what I was thinking when I wrote the post you quoted :lol:. Thats the best thing IMO is being able to channel surf around on one tuner. Then have the one more important show, game, etc. always buffering in the background.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

DP is better than DLP...no doubt about it...I just hope we get it before NFL ST starts...thank you D* and cutting edge!

but I do disagree with one thing: the compromise about the 2 hour non-action deactivation and wanting to continue to serve customers who watch things such as cinema...etc.

there is a better compromise: give people the option...I don't use cinema at all...and actually don't want D* to record anything on my DVR unless I ask for it...so if an option were given to me, I would gladly take the "keep DP active at all times" one...

I like choice...a better compromise than the one offered would have been to give ME the choice...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

anubys said:


> DP is better than DLP...no doubt about it...I just hope we get it before NFL ST starts...thank you D* and cutting edge!
> 
> but I do disagree with one thing: the compromise about the 2 hour non-action deactivation and wanting to continue to serve customers who watch things such as cinema...etc.
> 
> ...


Silly customer -- thinks he knows what's best.

But seriously, I am in the same boat as you. I do not watch PPV at all, but I will be using DP all the time now that football season is starting. Having a choice would be nice, but I know it will never happen.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Unless your DMA differs from mine other than size, it's great to be able to use DoublePlay every day - when the local stations are all doing the local snooze at the same time.

There usually are a couple folks like to switch between for differing analyses if nothing else. DoublePlay makes that easy.

Example: We just had an aircraft manufacturer bought out of bankruptcy and restart yesterday with service for existing owners of their planes.

One channel interviewed the new owners at their press conference and reviewed the schedule of renewed activity - including their plan to give precedence in hiring to previous employees.

Another featured a commentary about "if the recession continues on the way it's going, we might see the new owners go bankrupt, too!"

Har!


----------



## mrpbjnance (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks You.. I just got the message that my recvr was upgraded and could not get it to work. This video helped.. Not sure but I think hitting play was the key.

I am so happy about this new feature!


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I still haven't received the new software update on our HR20's. Could I force an upgrade when I get home and pull down the new version? Or doe sit have to be staged for me first?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 23, 2006)

"Double Play" has been installed and I activated it here this A.M. in Sunland, California. It really works great! I just switched between two local OTA news broadcasts on our devastating fires here in the Foothills above L.A., paused the programming on one news channel (when it hit a commercial) and then tuned back to the other news channel. When I returned to the paused newcast, it started playing right where I left off. Now I know how to watch two football games simultaneously without having to record either one!! Thanks DirecTV!!

P.S. Both OTA news broadcasts I tuned to this morning were being transmitted from the Mt. Wilson towers, all of which survived the fire after a heroic fight yesterday. Many thanks to our brave fire fighters here in L.A.!!!!


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

mx6bfast said:


> I still haven't received the new software update on our HR20's. Could I force an upgrade when I get home and pull down the new version? Or doe sit have to be staged for me first?


Just wait for it, I think people just waste time doing these forced downloads...


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Sartori said:


> Just wait for it, I think people just waste time doing these forced downloads...


I've been waiting since my HDTivo died a couple of years ago. It needs to hurry up and come. I'm SICK of waiting.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

An auto-pause on tuner switch option would be very welcome... as would an option under recording defaults to have the live event extra time default amount settings (I prefer 1.5 hours... baseball... you know how it is...) as well as a default to always add the extra time to live recordings without asking every time.

Peter


----------



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

anubys said:


> DP is better than DLP...no doubt about it...I just hope we get it before NFL ST starts...thank you D* and cutting edge!
> 
> but I do disagree with one thing: the compromise about the 2 hour non-action deactivation and wanting to continue to serve customers who watch things such as cinema...etc.
> 
> ...


Amen. Could not agree more.


----------



## Orient Express (Jul 26, 2007)

Now that DTV has both tuners caching, when is it going to offer PIP with full transport controls in each window.

I really miss this feature from my UltimateTV DTV DVR. The ability to see both tuners at the same time, and jump between foreground and background screens was terrific!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Orient Express said:


> Now that DTV has both tuners caching, when is it going to offer PIP with full transport controls in each window.
> 
> I really miss this feature from my UltimateTV DTV DVR. The ability to see both tuners at the same time, and jump between foreground and background screens was terrific!


probably never


----------



## mst3k (Feb 3, 2008)

Love love love the new Double Play feature. :biggthump


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

With DLB rolling out, IMO there's only one feature to add that would make the DirecTV DVRs functionally equivalent to the DirecTiVo...undelete.


----------



## DanG48 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Doug for that video...it's one thing to read the features by people in DBS but when you can actually see it in use is awsome!!!! I can't wait till my DVR is updated with the new software..


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

I record EVERY Indians game...and NUMEROUS times so far this year there have been rain delays or the game has run long (and I already pad each game by :30 from the get go....) . At 10:35ish, I always catch this when I flip to STO to see how the game is going---while I'm watching TV in a different room from where I am recording the game. 

So I'll run into the bedroom, turn on the TV where I'm recording the game...and the game isn't recording on the tuner that the current channel is "on" (i.e. Comedy Central)...therefore I don't have the ability to "get" to the tuner that the game WAS recording on, and I miss the ability to record the action from the point where the tuner stopped recording the game.

With my 10-250 I was always able to just "switch" tuners, go back to the game and hit record to "catch" the action I'd missed after the recording stopped.

Will this DP setup allow me to regain that functionality?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

JAYPB said:


> I record EVERY Indians game...and NUMEROUS times so far this year there have been rain delays or the game has run long (and I already pad each game by :30 from the get go....) . At 10:35ish, I always catch this when I flip to STO to see how the game is going---while I'm watching TV in a different room from where I am recording the game.
> 
> So I'll run into the bedroom, turn on the TV where I'm recording the game...and the game isn't recording on the tuner that the current channel is "on" (i.e. Comedy Central)...therefore I don't have the ability to "get" to the tuner that the game WAS recording on, and I miss the ability to record the action from the point where the tuner stopped recording the game.
> 
> ...


no, because you have to switch the DP "on" and it turns itself off after 2 hours of inactivity...


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Let's say you are toggling between two channels and have to leave the room. If you hit pause and come back and switch the the other channel and then back to the paused channel will it start where you paused it?
If you are recording one channel can you toggle between two other channels?

If that man's father is my fathers son. Who is that man?


----------



## JAYPB (May 8, 2002)

anubys said:


> no, because you have to switch the DP "on" and it turns itself off after 2 hours of inactivity...


Ah, so the buffer actually starts on the background tuner only when you turn the functionality "on"...it doesn't give you access to whatever was "already" on the background tuner to begin with?

That deflates my enthusiasm a wee bit......


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

JerryShain said:


> Let's say you are toggling between two channels and have to leave the room. If you hit pause and come back and switch the the other channel and then back to the paused channel will it start where you paused it?


I don't have the software updated yet, but based on the video, yes. 


> If you are recording one channel can you toggle between two other channels?


Not in the way you want it to, because you would be "recording" 3 things at one time, which the HR2x boxes don't support. Only 2 things can be recorded. So if you are recording channel A, are on channel B, change channel B to C, the buffer for B would be wiped out.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Where is this video? Can you send me a link?


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

I have tried two TV's at two different locations. Home and my office. Neither one pauses when I switch channels. Both channels continue to play while I watch the other one. It's my understanding from what I have been reading that when you switch and come back the program is suppose to start at the point where you left off. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

JerryShain said:


> I have tried two TV's at two different locations. Home and my office. Neither one pauses when I switch channels. Both channels continue to play while I watch the other one. It's my understanding from what I have been reading that when you switch and come back the program is suppose to start at the point where you left off. What am I doing wrong?


You need to pause the current channel before you switch tuners.


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh yeah. That works. I read somewhere on this thread that you didn't have to do that. Oh well. It works.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, you have to pause, but you do not have to press play when you come back. It will play automatically.


----------



## catlvr14 (Oct 7, 2007)

I got the ox34c update a few days ago.

I know this because the fast forward and jump back a few seconds (I'm sure this has a name, but I have no idea what it is!) isn't going back far enough anymore. I suspected something new was downloaded and when I checked, sure enough there was an update.


----------



## flakrat (Jul 24, 2006)

No update here in Alabama yet, I just hooked up a new unit yesterday and it updated to 0x312 last night :-(

Oh well, a few more days wait is better than never getting the update


----------



## Pauley (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this update taking longer than normal? Seems like I would usually get the latest update after about a week the first people started to get it. Maybe it is just that I really want this one with the DLB, especially now that football has really started. Annoyingly waiting...

Pauley


----------



## dansyacht (Apr 24, 2009)

JerryShain said:


> Where is this video? Can you send me a link?


*Double Play Demo Video*


----------



## WinstonSmith (Sep 2, 2006)

St. Louis, MO, area here. Still waiting. 

Have been missing this feature since the end of the HD-TiVo. 

I really cannot wait to get this!


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Slight delay .. should pick up again soon.


Doug...I don't recall if you've updated this post with new information...if you have and I missed it, I apologize...

if not, is it safe to assume that the updates are still delayed and that you will let us know when they have resumed?

link to post 143


----------



## JerryShain (Sep 5, 2006)

Thank you.


----------



## mrdestin (Sep 5, 2009)

i did a force download on one of my hr21's. still showing operatin 0x312
it shows my last update on june 9, 2009. any word on when DP is going to make it out. been waiting 2 weeks...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

anubys said:


> Doug...I don't recall if you've updated this post with new information...if you have and I missed it, I apologize...
> 
> if not, is it safe to assume that the updates are still delayed and that you will let us know when they have resumed?
> 
> link to post 143


Updates have definitely been going out for over a week now .. They are still ongoing and a few more folks are added each night.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mrdestin said:


> i did a force download on one of my hr21's. still showing operatin 0x312
> it shows my last update on june 9, 2009. any word on when DP is going to make it out. been waiting 2 weeks...


You cannot force an update. This will not work even if you try and it's "your turn." The system has to be restarted by the download process from DIRECTV.


----------



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

mrdestin said:


> i did a force download on one of my hr21's. still showing operatin 0x312
> it shows my last update on june 9, 2009. any word on when DP is going to make it out. been waiting 2 weeks...


Western Burbs of Chicago, with an HR20-100 and HR21-700 patiently (for now) waiting...


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Updates have definitely been going out for over a week now .. They are still ongoing and a few more folks are added each night.


I guess the rest of us should get it tonight in order to have it by the beginning of NFL Football.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

I hold out no hope on getting it by this Sunday. I don't know what would be worse for DTV the call about the update or all the call about not getting the update. Just a thought.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm nervous about this update...if it gets close to Sunday, I'd rather it not come until next week when I have time to fix anything that goes wrong...

I remember a panic in my house a few years ago when D* reset something and I was not allowed to get the NFL ST the first week of the season...I discovered it a few minutes before the games started and it took the better part of an hour to get it fixed...I'd rather not do that again this year!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

anubys said:


> I'm nervous about this update...if it gets close to Sunday, I'd rather it not come until next week when I have time to fix anything that goes wrong...
> 
> I remember a panic in my house a few years ago when D* reset something and I was not allowed to get the NFL ST the first week of the season...I discovered it a few minutes before the games started and it took the better part of an hour to get it fixed...I'd rather not do that again this year!


It's no big deal, really. Also, all customers are getting ST & SF free this week, so I doubt there will be authorization issues. Now, week 2 could be a debacle. :lol:


----------



## Sartori (Nov 15, 2008)

anubys said:


> I'm nervous about this update...if it gets close to Sunday, I'd rather it not come until next week when I have time to fix anything that goes wrong...
> 
> I remember a panic in my house a few years ago when D* reset something and I was not allowed to get the NFL ST the first week of the season...I discovered it a few minutes before the games started and it took the better part of an hour to get it fixed...I'd rather not do that again this year!


But your the Godfather....


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Sunday? The first NFL game is being played tomorrow night.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> Sunday? The first NFL game is being played tomorrow night.


on NBC...the concern is when the ST is on and you're trying to watch multiple games at once...


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

anubys said:


> on NBC...the concern is when the ST is on and you're trying to watch multiple games at once...


GA Tech plays Clemson at the same time as the Titans/Steelers game.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

The light ring is bright on one of my HRs. I assume it has downloaded the new software.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Jon J said:


> The light ring is bright on one of my HRs. I assume it has downloaded the new software.


Go into setup and check which version # you have.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Jon J said:


> The light ring is bright on one of my HRs. I assume it has downloaded the new software.


Or it just might be turned on.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

BubblePuppy said:


> Go into setup and check which version # you have.


Still got 312 from June. No idea why the ring turned on. Its normal state is off and it was off at 6AM this morning.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jon J said:


> Still got 312 from June. No idea why the ring turned on. Its normal state is off and it was off at 6AM this morning.


Any time the receiver re-boots, the light ring comes on. Many of us use this as an indication that new firmware has been received. This is not foolproof, as anything that causes the receiver to reboot will turn the blue lights on again.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> I guess the rest of us should get it tonight in order to have it by the beginning of NFL Football.


Sunday Ticket is on 9/13 

As for NFL, I believe you won't need it tonight if you just watch NFL, but if you are interested in flipping between two games, may I suggest recording both games and just toggle between the two with the {PREV} button.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Doug do you think they will keep rolling it out all week or stop on Thurs night like you said they only send it out from Mon -Thurs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zudy said:


> Doug do you think they will keep rolling it out all week or stop on Thurs night like you said they only send it out from Mon -Thurs.


:shrug: They rolled out Sunday night for sure this time around so my estimate is shot to shreds. No telling what the final plan is going to be as I don't get that much detail.

I can say that I would not be shocked to see it go full tilt tonight or tomorrow night, but I also wouldn't be surprised for it to wait until next week for some. Could go either way.


----------



## doritoofdeath (Oct 20, 2007)

Got a message yesterday saying DoublePlay is now activated on my HR20.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

hasan said:


> Any time the receiver re-boots, the light ring comes on. Many of us use this as an indication that new firmware has been received.


As do I...except this time it was not true.


----------



## BlueMonk (Oct 29, 2007)

Been away from this forum for a few weeks and had no idea that DP was being rolled out. This has been my biggest disappointment with the DTV boxes ever since I dumped my DTV HD Tivo. I really missed DLB.

Even after reading the 9 pages of this thread and the other complaining thread I am convinced that it will be satisfy my needs. 

And thanks to Tubaman for the remote programming idea. I will def add this to my startup on my Harmony One when I get the update.

Which spins us around to me waiting for the rollout here in Dallas, TX. Hopefully soon!


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm curious to know when D* thinks they will complete the roll out...in other words, what is the latest date I would expect to get DP?


----------



## Bitgod (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow, I hadn't known about this until I got the update today. I can definately say I'm a happy dtv customer again. I thought the HD DVR was way too buggy when I got it last year, but they ironed things out eventually, and I love being able to set recordings from my iphone, I think think it's easier than using their web page interface.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

Too bad Double Play can't be activated from a program initiated from the Play List. 

I had two recordings set to start at 7:00pm, at about 7:10pm, I started watching one program, caught up to just before real time, hit the down arrow in order to watch the other program.... 'bonk' was all I got. I had to stop the playback in order to initiate Double Play... boo!

I'm ready for auto-pause (they thought of auto-UNpause!) and being notify that double Play will start with an additional down arrow is unnecessary... If someone starts it accidently, it'll turn off in a couple of hours... why the notification?

Peter


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

plehrack said:


> ...
> I'm ready for auto-pause (they thought of auto-UNpause!) and being notify that double Play will start with an additional down arrow is unnecessary... If someone starts it accidently, it'll turn off in a couple of hours... why the notification?
> 
> Peter


Except that not everyone wants it paused when switching tuners. Sometimes you want to let it continue to play in the background (which it does in real time). Then you come back when you think the commercials are over. I don't usually watch that way, but some do, and auto pause would kill that ability. I do like the fact that it doesn't switch to live TV if you forget to pause. That part is really nice.


----------



## plehrack (Aug 21, 2006)

DogLover said:


> Sometimes you want to let it continue to play in the background (which it does in real time). Then you come back when you think the commercials are over.


Those people are just plain silly and should not be considered. ;-) Maybe a preference for the behavior then?

Peter


----------



## AdamPS (Jan 16, 2008)

Double Play sounds great...I cross my fingers every night that the DirecTV fairy will bring it to me while I sleep and I will have it before I break in Sunday Ticket this weekend.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I believe (just my opinion) that D* is rushing this out so everyone gets to have it for the NFL ST freeview...which makes it very puzzling that none of my 4 DVRs have gotten it yet...

I might have to reconsider my opinion! :grin:


----------



## PkDog (Jul 24, 2009)

I too think that auto-pause is how it should have been done. Why leave live tv without pausing? The example above is just plain silly.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

anubys said:


> I believe (just my opinion) that D* is rushing this out so everyone gets to have it for the NFL ST freeview...which makes it very puzzling that none of my 4 DVRs have gotten it yet...
> 
> I might have to reconsider my opinion! :grin:


The first post about this is from 20 days ago. Doesn't seem like a rush to me.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

PkDog said:


> I too think that auto-pause is how it should have been done. Why leave live tv without pausing? The example above is just plain silly.


I agree as well (hey, maybe if enough of us agree, we would get it changed!)...

think about it logically: for those who want to let it keep moving, there will always be a certain amount of rewinding (you'll hardly ever hit the end of the commercials just right)...so having autopause would not cause them to do any additional button presses (they would FF instead of RW)...

for those who want auto-pause, it eliminates a button press of pausing...it would just be downarrow...with auto pause, DP would be as close to perfection as you can get...

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the autoplay when switching tuners...can't wait to get the update...


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> The first post about this is from 20 days ago. Doesn't seem like a rush to me.


I just meant in the sense that they planned the timing of the release to the NFL ST schedule..."rush" here was not meant to imply that it wasn't ready, but that they would rush the release to time it with the first football weekend...


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

anubys said:


> I just meant in the sense that they planned the timing of the release to the NFL ST schedule..."rush" here was not meant to imply that it wasn't ready, but that they would rush the release to time it with the first football weekend...


Wouldn't that have had to have been completed last night? Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think they can have more than one version in the download queue.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

PkDog said:


> I too think that auto-pause is how it should have been done. Why leave live tv without pausing? The example above is just plain silly.


Do you pause live TV before playing a program from the playlist? Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

Do I pause live TV before swapping to another tuner? Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

Here's the thing: With the current implementation, all users are served, as those that want to pause before swapping can press PAUSE then DOWN, and those don't want to pause can simply press DOWN.

If it was implemented as you would desire, then only you are served, as pause is automatic, but I would not be, as there is no way for me to NOT pause before swapping.

The current implementation serves more users, so I think it's the right implementation.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

anubys said:


> I believe (just my opinion) that D* is rushing this out so everyone gets to have it for the NFL ST freeview...


I phoned in yesterday to sign up for the current three months of free Showtime special and got a really hard sell to sign up for Sunday Ticket. Payments over 6 months and $10 per month discount. I don't need that much football.


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

I do not want any auto-pause when switching tuners, even if behind live when switching. I generally prefer to listen to the radio broadcast of a game while watching it on TV (I find radio commentary to be better in many cases). I have a SportSync radio that will sync the radio to the TV when the radio broadcast comes in before the TV feed. However, with some stations the TV feed comes first and the radio feed is delayed. In those situations, I use the DVR to bring the two in sync. Before DoublePlay, if I tuned to another channel (say, during halftime or a commercial break), I would have to re-sync upon returning to the game. However, with DoublePlay (as implemented now), I can switch tuners, watch other programming, then switch back and stay in sync with the radio broadcast.

If DP were changed to an auto-pause implementation, I would no longer be able to do this.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

PkDog said:


> I too think that auto-pause is how it should have been done. Why leave live tv without pausing? The example above is just plain silly.


I'm another who doesn't want autopause. Ideally it would be an option, but as has been pointed out, if it's only one way or another, then more people are served by not having it than having it.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dbronstein said:


> I'm another who doesn't want autopause. Ideally it would be an option, but as has been pointed out, if it's only one way or another, then more people are served by not having it than having it.


True.

And for those of us that like to pause, but sometimes forget...the unpaused background tuner doesn't jump to live TV, like it did with my old DirecTiVo. If I go back to that tuner, it has only advanced in real time. (How many times did I forget to pause and have to rewind on the old Tivo.)


----------



## TakeMeOut (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like a great update, anyway I can force this update? I got an HR22


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone in the state of Florida, preferably South Florida have received this update yet on their HD DVR's? Not by forcing it but by getting the message that it needs to download the software...thanks for your input.


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

somguy said:


> Just wondering if anyone in the state of Florida, preferably South Florida have received this update yet on their HD DVR's? Not by forcing it but by getting the message that it needs to download the software...thanks for your input.


Not here in Lake Worth. Still waiting.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Nothing here on the east coast of Florida.


----------



## PkDog (Jul 24, 2009)

Since at least some people don't care for auto-pause and some people prefer it, I suggest it be a preference option.

I know that people would just rather argue about each side forever; but for once let's just agree to disagree. An option should make everyone happy (but I'm sure it won't).


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

beer_geek said:


> Wouldn't that have had to have been completed last night? Correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think they can have more than one version in the download queue.


I don't understand what you're trying to say...the NFL ST is not a software/firmware update...it's just programming...


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I have to laugh. There are a lot of people that want the "toggle on/toggle off" option for "auto pause", but don't like the "toggle on" feature of DP. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Do you pause live TV before playing a program from the playlist? Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
> 
> Do I pause live TV before swapping to another tuner? Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.
> 
> ...


:up: As it is right now, it can be all things to all people. Just think of the "pause" button as the "toggle on" button.


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

TakeMeOut said:


> Sounds like a great update, anyway I can force this update?


Say to the dvr:

owa-tagu-siam

Keep repeating it faster & faster for about 7 times.

It should work.


----------



## Scott Corbett (Jan 27, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> If you don't have 0x34B yet, just record both and toggle between the two recordings. DoublePlay will be out for everyone soon.


Is there a convenient way to toggle on an HR20?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Scott Corbett said:


> Is there a convenient way to toggle on an HR20?


Yup, press the power button and the HR20 will come on .. press it again an the HR20 will go off. 

Seriously, if you are asking if you can make the HR20 download the release, then the answer is no.

If you are asking how to make DoublePlay turn on, then you just hit the down arrow twice to turn it on. Bam! done, just like that. Doesn't really take any effort.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Scott Corbett said:


> Is there a convenient way to toggle on an HR20?


Use the "previous" button on the remote. It should toggle between the two channels, I also think that you can start one recording, go to list and start another recording, and with the previous button you should be able to toggle between the two. I've never tried it, so I could be wrong.


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Unless the D* Fairy makes a last minute visit to Chicago tonight, I'll not have DP active for the NFL tomorrow.
Waaaa!


----------



## skimmilk (Jan 12, 2008)

1.5 hrs to kickoff and still no DP


----------



## nathanm33 (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Seriously, if you are asking if you can make the HR20 download the release, then the answer is no.


Just to let everyone know, I reset my receiver last night as a last ditch effort to get the new update in anticipation of the NFL games today. I read that you will get the update automatically & that even trying to "force" the download won't initiate it. Well to my amazement, I reset my receiver, forced a software update & the new one downloaded! I live in Madison, WI so I would imagine others in my area can now download it as well.

GO PACK GO


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

nathanm33 said:


> Just to let everyone know, I reset my receiver last night as a last ditch effort to get the new update in anticipation of the NFL games today. I read that you will get the update automatically & that even trying to "force" the download won't initiate it. Well to my amazement, I reset my receiver, forced a software update & the new one downloaded! I live in Madison, WI so I would imagine others in my area can now download it as well.
> 
> GO PACK GO


press and hold info, see what you're version is.
I bet its not 034c although I could be wrong.
I think there is a chance you did this after 11pm est.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

This is the first time I really use DP. I can see why its so popular. I have been able to watch multiple games with the ST Preview. You sports fans must be in heaven right now.


----------



## flakrat (Jul 24, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Use the "previous" button on the remote. It should toggle between the two channels, I also think that you can start one recording, go to list and start another recording, and with the previous button you should be able to toggle between the two. I've never tried it, so I could be wrong.


Yup, that's how I do it on my HR20 (now HR22) without Doubleplay. Record two games (make sure to set the games to end 1 hour later so you don't miss the ends). Go to list and play the first game. Pause it (not sure if that's necessary). Go to the list again, play the second game.

Now, you can cycle between games by using the Prev button, you might have to pause and then press prev, not sure.

Works ok, the primary problem with this, if you don't set the games to record long enough, you might miss the end of one, whichever game wasn't the live tuner, or both if your dvr went on to record 2 other programs on different channels.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

flakrat said:


> Yup, that's how I do it on my HR20 (now HR22) without Doubleplay. Record two games (make sure to set the games to end 1 hour later so you don't miss the ends). Go to list and play the first game. Pause it (not sure if that's necessary). Go to the list again, play the second game.
> 
> Now, you can cycle between games by using the Prev button, you might have to pause and then press prev, not sure.
> 
> Works ok, the primary problem with this, if you don't set the games to record long enough, you might miss the end of one, whichever game wasn't the live tuner, or both if your dvr went on to record 2 other programs on different channels.


It should pause automatically when you use the previous button.


----------



## wafi (Jul 15, 2009)

Mine doesnt seem to work when i press the down button, STB did say it had downloaded Double Play but it doesnt work on mine oddly enuff.


----------



## phatmatt1215 (Nov 5, 2007)

At first glance, it seems that Double Play is useless. Why not just press the "previous channel" button. If it was/is supposed to go back to the spot you left off at, it didn't seem to work. Maybe I missed a step or two.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

phatmatt1215 said:


> At first glance, it seems that Double Play is useless. Why not just press the "previous channel" button. If it was/is supposed to go back to the spot you left off at, it didn't seem to work. Maybe I missed a step or two.


The previous button only toggles between the channels in one tuner (and you will flush the buffer), does not toggle between the two tuners. DP toggles between tuners and maintains the buffer, you have to use the down arrow on the remote.


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!

Woot!

I gave up on this feature a looonnng time ago.


----------



## bertjo44 (Jan 14, 2009)

Got the update today. I live in SW Virginia. Oh and, I like it.


----------



## buffs6236 (Feb 8, 2008)

i got the update on one of my recievers but not my other one. i dont know why:nono:


----------



## inflames72 (Oct 12, 2007)

got it here in syracuse ny also. love it. although i have a question. say im flipping between espn and the history channel, now say i want to watch espn and the travel channel, can i do this, or will i lose the buffer on espn? If i didnt explain it very well, i apologize.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Im trying to figure something out here.

I went to channel 641 and enabled double play on the Os game. It sent me to 201 and then I went to 206 for ESPN. I toggle back and forth using the down button. MASN starts right where it left off, but if I go back to ESPN it doesnt start where it left off, its always at the end of the buffer even if I rewind it a little before I go back to MASN. Am I doing something wrong or do I just not understand double play, because I would think it would do the same for ESPN as well.


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Tubaman-Z said:


> OK - to those concerned about activating DP by pressing DownArrow AND also using a programmable remote (like my handy-dandy Harmony 670)....here's a suggestion:.


I also have the 670 and your tips will come in very handy. Thanks!


----------



## m4p (Apr 12, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> As I mentioned earlier, the background tuner is used for other things. When DoublePlay is turned on .. you have exclusive use of both tuners. DIRECTV will not make use of the background tuner while you are using it. Once you are done, it becomes available for DIRECTV (and scheduled recordings).


So if I have DB going and have a program that is scheduled to record, it won't record, correct?

Edit: Found the answer here: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Fall 09 First Look.pdf (nice work on this, thanks very much)

Q. If I activate Double Play, does it stay active forever?
A. No, it will become inactive if not used for two hours or if a recording is scheduled to start, either by timer or manually.


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy!!
34c hits Chicago IL @ 2:28 AM 9/15


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

inflames72 said:


> got it here in syracuse ny also. love it. although i have a question. say im flipping between espn and the history channel, now say i want to watch espn and the travel channel, can i do this, or will i lose the buffer on espn? If i didnt explain it very well, i apologize.


Just use the down arrow to get to the history channel. Change to the travel channel. Now the down arrow will toggle between ESPN and travel channel.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Marvin said:


> Im trying to figure something out here.
> 
> I went to channel 641 and enabled double play on the Os game. It sent me to 201 and then I went to 206 for ESPN. I toggle back and forth using the down button. MASN starts right where it left off, but if I go back to ESPN it doesnt start where it left off, its always at the end of the buffer even if I rewind it a little before I go back to MASN. Am I doing something wrong or do I just not understand double play, because I would think it would do the same for ESPN as well.


You will need to press pause before you perss the down arrow if you want to resume where you left off. If you do not press pause, it will continue to "play" in the background in real time.


----------



## dd5087 (Jul 25, 2007)

DIRECTV doesn't clearly tell you about pausing before pressing the down arrow on the web page below.

"While watching a game, press the DOWN arrow on your remote to start storing up to 90 minutes of the live game on your HD DVR receiver. Then press the DOWN arrow again to select another game. Now simply use the DOWN arrow again to jump back and forth between both games. DoublePlay automatically picks up where you left off and you can also pause and rewind either game so you don't miss any of the action."

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2471


----------



## Fenway (Aug 25, 2007)

ar331 said:


> Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy!!


I couldn't say it any better


----------



## PTopo (Jan 12, 2007)

Been waiting 2 years. Finally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

dd5087 said:


> DIRECTV doesn't clearly tell you about pausing before pressing the down arrow on the web page below.
> 
> "While watching a game, press the DOWN arrow on your remote to start storing up to 90 minutes of the live game on your HD DVR receiver. Then press the DOWN arrow again to select another game. Now simply use the DOWN arrow again to jump back and forth between both games. DoublePlay automatically picks up where you left off and you can also pause and rewind either game so you don't miss any of the action."
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2471


You are right. It doesn't seem well worded.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

dd5087 said:


> DIRECTV doesn't clearly tell you about pausing before pressing the down arrow on the web page below.
> 
> "While watching a game, press the DOWN arrow on your remote to start storing up to 90 minutes of the live game on your HD DVR receiver. Then press the DOWN arrow again to select another game. Now simply use the DOWN arrow again to jump back and forth between both games. *DoublePlay automatically picks up where you left off *and you can also pause and rewind either game so you don't miss any of the action."
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2471





DogLover said:


> You are right.* It doesn't seem well worded*.


I agree. If I was a first time user, and I read this, I would assume that both tuners would be paused when switched from one to the other.


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

double play not working correctly, I activate DP and then select the second channel, it goes to that channel but when I press down again it goes to 201 every time. I have tried this on several channels and when you press down to go back to second channel it goes to 201. Have red button reset, have reset from menu and doesn't help. HR20-700


----------



## badger04 (Jun 7, 2007)

I received my new download yesterday. Works great!! I can not wait to use it this weekend


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

It's not just for football.

It was great going back and forth between "The Biggest Loser" and "Ace of Cakes".


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

rbean said:


> double play not working correctly, I activate DP and then select the second channel, it goes to that channel but when I press down again it goes to 201 every time. I have tried this on several channels and when you press down to go back to second channel it goes to 201. Have red button reset, have reset from menu and doesn't help. HR20-700


Just to verify, make sure you are using the down arrow to toggle between channels (once you have them set), not the previous channel button.

Here's a suggested sequence.

- set 1st channel you want to watch
- down arrow twice to activate
- it's likely on 201 now - change channel to 2nd channel you want to watch.
- down arrow back to channel 1
- down arrow back to channel 2


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

I have a question, but I'm sure I will screw up the terminology. With DP on, it takes awhile to switch between the two tuners, much longer than my DirecTivos do.

A while back, I had to turn Native Mode (off or on, not sure which!) because an update had screwed up the ability to play back older recordings unless it was on(?). Basically, now the blue dot on my receiver switches to whatever the source material is, and before, it used to stay on whatever I had it set to. I don't recall which mode is "on" and which mode is "off".

My question is, what is the best setting to get the DP to switch the quickest, and does Native Mode have anything to do with the speed?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

coit said:


> I have a question, but I'm sure I will screw up the terminology. With DP on, it takes awhile to switch between the two tuners, much longer than my DirecTivos do.
> 
> A while back, I had to turn Native Mode (off or on, not sure which!) because an update had screwed up the ability to play back older recordings unless it was on(?). Basically, now the blue dot on my receiver switches to whatever the source material is, and before, it used to stay on whatever I had it set to. I don't recall which mode is "on" and which mode is "off".
> 
> My question is, what is the best setting to get the DP to switch the quickest, and does Native Mode have anything to do with the speed?


You may want to consider turning Native to 'Off' and fixing your display to one mode (either 720p or 1080i depending on your preference) by deselecting all of the other modes. You can do this in the settings menus.


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

That's the way I used to have it set, but for some reason, an update about 6 months ago or so made it so that my old recordings would not play back (maybe it was sound only, and blank video?) until I turned Native Mode back on. It didn't affect recordings made after the update, only the older ones.

I'll turn Native mode off and see how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## bc3tech (Jan 3, 2007)

to confirm, this requires dual tuners or SWM, right?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bc3tech said:


> to confirm, this requires dual tuners or SWM, right?


Just dual tuners.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have played with it and it seems to work as advertised which is great.

However, I really think they took a complex way to solve this request. They should have just buffered both tuners automatically and let previous change BETWEEN tuners. The method they chose is complex, hard for a lot of people probably to understand and it used a precious limited resource (the unused down arrow button).
I would guess that most people (other than people on forums such as this, and not all on these forums) don't know or understand or care about switching tuners or keeping on the same tuner. The limited note the first time you hit menu after the update really tells you little.

Unless, this all is in preparation for some future change that will count on the separate functions of DP and previous button. My suspicion is, however based upon about 30 years of managing programmers, is that someone had a great idea how to give more than was requested and implemented it.

I'm glad it is here and will use it, I just think it is more complex than needed.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

CTJon said:


> I have played with it and it seems to work as advertised which is great.
> 
> However, I really think they took a complex way to solve this request. They should have just buffered both tuners automatically and let previous change BETWEEN tuners. The method they chose is complex, hard for a lot of people probably to understand and it used a precious limited resource (the unused down arrow button).
> I would guess that most people (other than people on forums such as this, and not all on these forums) don't know or understand or care about switching tuners or keeping on the same tuner. The limited note the first time you hit menu after the update really tells you little.
> ...


Think you might be on to something there only the future will tell good guess.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

CTJon said:


> I have played with it and it seems to work as advertised which is great.
> 
> However, I really think they took a complex way to solve this request. They should have just buffered both tuners automatically and let previous change BETWEEN tuners. The method they chose is complex, hard for a lot of people probably to understand and it used a precious limited resource (the unused down arrow button).
> I would guess that most people (other than people on forums such as this, and not all on these forums) don't know or understand or care about switching tuners or keeping on the same tuner. The limited note the first time you hit menu after the update really tells you little.
> ...


You can use the Prev button and store up to 4 different channels on both tuners. Perhaps 8 is a lot, but if you have one anchor program, you can keep it on tuner #1 and then on Tuner #2 use the prev button to toggle between 2-4 different shows (flushing the buffer with each change).

The down arrow is not complicated and DIRECTV has a help page describing the feature:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/article.jsp?assetId=P6300172

DoublePlay is really not that complicated, but might take a newbie a few days to get used to it.


----------



## AdamPS (Jan 16, 2008)

beer_geek said:


> It's not just for football.
> 
> It was great going back and forth between "The Biggest Loser" and "Ace of Cakes".


I found this post funny.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

CTJon said:


> However, I really think they took a complex way to solve this request. They should have just buffered both tuners automatically and let previous change BETWEEN tuners.


I disagree. I think it's a great improvement for prev to work independently on each tuner. I like being able to easily toggle between 3 or 4 channels.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

got it on all DVRs...works perfectly as advertised...

THANK YOU Directv and the people at Cutting Edge here...

happy happy day!


now...about that limit of 50 SPs...


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

dbronstein said:


> I disagree. I think it's a great improvement for prev to work independently on each tuner. I like being able to easily toggle between 3 or 4 channels.


Same here!

When I first read about DP and I found out about using the down arrow, I thought to myself, "Why did they do that? Why not just use the PREV button?"

Then, when I finally got my hands on 34C and I realized that PREV works independently per tuner, my reaction was, "Yes! Fantastic!"

The end result of DirecTV implementing DP using the down arrow (as opposed to the PREV button) is _more_ functionality.


----------



## oenophile (Dec 1, 2006)

Just my $0.02, being an old-time SD TiVo user until I bought 2 HR-20's a few years back solely to mimic DLB.....

YAHOOOOOO!! This is great.

Thank you.

(Yes, I have to say it: It is about time!)


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

oenophile said:


> Just my $0.02, being an old-time SD TiVo user until I bought 2 HR-20's a few years back solely to mimic DLB.....
> 
> YAHOOOOOO!! This is great.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100% I admit that I haven't been around this forum for a while now since working my new job so I was very pleasantly surprised the other morning when I got the message about Double Play.

I was an old SD TiVO user as well and LOVED their DLB, this is just as good if not better. Honestly it is about freaking time. I forgot how much I loved it and used it before.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

beer_geek said:


> It's not just for football.
> 
> It was great going back and forth between "The Biggest Loser" and "Ace of Cakes".





AdamPS said:


> I found this post funny.


I'm glad someone did. Thanks.


----------



## AdamPS (Jan 16, 2008)

Does anyone else here still NOT have it? I am starting to feel like the last kid picked for kickball.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

AdamPS said:


> Does anyone else here still NOT have it? I am starting to feel like the last kid picked for kickball.


Some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems have not yet received the update. All other receivers should have the update by now. The rollout is not yet completed.


----------



## Mazakman (Feb 19, 2008)

One bad thing. If you are recording on one tuner you can't use Double Play...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Mazakman said:


> One bad thing. If you are recording on one tuner you can't use Double Play...


That's pretty much true of any DVR. If one tuner is actively recording, you could cancel that recording to swap and surf, but would you really want to?


----------



## Mike Al (Sep 24, 2007)

AdamPS said:


> Does anyone else here still NOT have it? I am starting to feel like the last kid picked for kickball.


I feel your pain. I have an HR20-700 and HR21-100. I live in NY. DP has not been activated on either.


----------



## beer_geek (Jun 14, 2007)

Mike Al said:


> I feel your pain. I have an HR20-700 and HR21-100. I live in NY. DP has not been activated on either.


At least you can get Kwong Ming egg rolls.


----------



## coit (Feb 13, 2007)

Mazakman said:


> One bad thing. If you are recording on one tuner you can't use Double Play...





Drew2k said:


> That's pretty much true of any DVR. If one tuner is actively recording, you could cancel that recording to swap and surf, but would you really want to?


I think what he means is that if you are recording on one Tuner, you can't switch between tuners with the down arrow. I'm not sure if this is true, but based on what I have read I would imagine that it is.

Actually, I think that I was doing this last night. So maybe you can still swap between the tuners while one is recording a program with the down arrow?


----------



## AdamPS (Jan 16, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Some HR21-700 and HR23-700 systems have not yet received the update. All other receivers should have the update by now. The rollout is not yet completed.


Yep, "proud" owner of 2 HR21-700's here.


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

one of my receivers got the update but the down arrow does nothing but make that thump noise when I hit it..... the version says 34 9/15 on the software and when I hit the guide it welcomed me to it.... 2 other receivers worked fine......


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Mike Al said:


> I feel your pain. I have an HR20-700 and HR21-100. I live in NY. DP has not been activated on either.


press & hold {INFO} on your remote. Check the version number and if it says 0x34c, then you are all set.


----------



## tstout (Dec 10, 2007)

Just got this update yesterday. Used to use DLBs all the time on Tivo and it's really nice to have it back. I'm especially glad they rolled this out in time for football season!

My only question is: Why does it need to inform me when it turns on DoublePlay? I can see popping up a message the first time I used it as a "welcome to the new feature" message, but every time I turn it on seems a bit much. (Yes, I'm complaining about having to press the button twice!)


----------



## dvdmth (Jul 24, 2008)

jhillestad said:


> one of my receivers got the update but the down arrow does nothing but make that thump noise when I hit it..... the version says 34 9/15 on the software and when I hit the guide it welcomed me to it.... 2 other receivers worked fine......


You might want to check your available disk space. I seem to recall that DoublePlay will not activate if there isn't enough space for a second buffer to be created.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dvdmth said:


> You might want to check your available disk space. I seem to recall that DoublePlay will not activate if there isn't enough space for a second buffer to be created.


I believe this is correct.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

coit said:


> I think what he means is that if you are recording on one Tuner, you can't switch between tuners with the down arrow. I'm not sure if this is true, but based on what I have read I would imagine that it is.
> 
> Actually, I think that I was doing this last night. So maybe you can still swap between the tuners while one is recording a program with the down arrow?


You can do this. Just activate it then switch back and forth. Obviously you can't change channels on the tuner being recorded without cancelling the recording.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

DogLover said:


> You can do this. Just activate it then switch back and forth. Obviously you can't change channels on the tuner being recorded without cancelling the recording.


DogLover is correct, I do it a lot.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> DogLover is correct, I do it a lot.


If one (or two) things are recording you can absolutely switch between them with the down arrow (DP), as everyone is saying. The key thing to know is that you have to be *watching these recording programs from the buffer*. If you started the recording program from the playlist, you cannot switch using DP.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cygnusloop said:


> If one (or two) things are recording you can absolutely switch between them with the down arrow (DP), as everyone is saying. The key thing to know is that you have to be *watching these recording programs from the buffer*. If you started the recording program from the playlist, you cannot switch using DP.


I think you can still use the prev button to switch between two recordings (with auto-pause), but I can't say this for certain as it's been a while since I tried.


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I think you can still use the prev button to switch between two recordings (with auto-pause), but I can't say this for certain as it's been a while since I tried.


I believe you are correct, although I haven't tried this since DP went active.


----------



## chris vesuvio (Jul 5, 2007)

Got update 3 days ago!!
Happy, Happy, Joy, Joy !!!!

 I have been waiting for this for a while. I missed this from the Tivo units.


----------



## rcayers (Jul 30, 2004)

I am a bit confused. Could someone please explain how to select the two channels that will be buffered.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

rcayers said:


> I am a bit confused. Could someone please explain how to select the two channels that will be buffered.


select first channel (guide, direct entry, quicktune, whatever)
press down arrow twice to activate 
select second channel (however you want)
press down arrow to switch between the two


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

rcayers said:


> I am a bit confused. Could someone please explain how to select the two channels that will be buffered.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=164963


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

rcayers said:


> I am a bit confused. Could someone please explain how to select the two channels that will be buffered.


Someone already chimed in, and this response is pure overkill, but I posted this in another thread and may help anyone confused about buffers and channel selections with DoublePlay by demonstrating some of the capabilities of DoublePlay. You can swap between tuners and then change to multiple channels on a tuner and use PREV to switch channels and DOWN to switch tuners.

With DoublePlay, the receiver can keep track of up to 4 channels per tuner, so you can use YELLOW/Previous to cycle between them on one tuner. Tracing through these steps should demonstrate that the buffer remains intact when swapping tuners, but when using PREV or YELLOW/Previous Channels to switch channels on a tuner the buffer is flushed.

Most people will be content to just press DOWN to toggle between tuners, and at most may switch between two channels on one tuner while never switching channels on the other tuner, but this demonstrates the full potential of DP with the independent channel tracking per tuner ...



* Step *
|
* Action *
|
* Foreground *
|
* Background *

1 | Tune to 202 | 202 CNN appears | ? Unknown
2 | Wait 5 minutes so buffer fills | 202 starts buffering | ? Unknown
3 | Press DOWN | Prompt appears: Press Down again to start DP | ? Unknown
4 | Press DOWN again | You just started DP and will see whatever channel was on the other tuner | 202 CNN is moved to the BG tuner
5 | Tune to 206 | 206 ESPN channel appears | 202 continues to buffer on BG tuner
6 | Tune to 212 | 212 NFL channel appears | 202 continues to buffer on BG tuner
7 | Press PREV | 206 ESPN appears, the most recently tuned channel on this tuner | 202 continues to buffer on BG tuner
8 | Press DOWN | Tuners swap. You now see 202 CNN here and the buffer is intact | 206 ESPN is now on the BG tuner
9 | Tune to 209 | 209 ESPN2 appears, and buffer is empty | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
10 | Press PREV | You go from 209 to 202. Buffer is reset with the channel change | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
11 | Tune to 212 | You go from 202 to 212. New buffer starts on 212 | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
12 | Tune to 214 | You go from 212 to 214. New buffer starts on 214 | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
13 | Tune to 217 | You go from 214 to 217. New buffer starts on 217 | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
14 | Press PREV | You go from 217 to 214. New buffer starts on 214 | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
15 | Press YELLOW, select Previous Channels | You will see 217, 212, 202, 209 in the list | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
16 | Press EXIT | 214 continues to buffer | 206 ESPN continues to buffer
17 | Press DOWN | 206 ESPN appears, with an intact buffer | 214 is now on the BG tuner
18 | Tune to 301 | 301 Noggin appears | 214 continues to buffer on BG
19 | Tune to 305 | 305 ION appears | 214 continues to buffer on BG
20 | Tune to 317 | 317 QVC appears | 214 continues to buffer on BG
21 | Tune to 311 | 311 ABCFam appears | 214 continues to buffer on BG
22 | Press PREV | 311 is replaced with 317 QVC | 214 continues to buffer on BG
23 | Press PREV | 317 is replaced with 311 ABC Fam | 214 continues to buffer on BG
24 | Press YELLOW, select Previous Channels | You will see 317, 305, 301, 206 in the list | 214 continues to buffer on BG
25 | Press SELECT on 305 | 305 is tuned, list updates to show 311, 317, 301, 206 | 214 continues to buffer on BG
26 | Press SELECT on 301 | 301 is tuned, list updates to show 305, 311, 317, 206 | 214 continues to buffer on BG
27 | Press EXIT | You remain on 301 | 214 continues to buffer on BG
28 | Press DOWN | 214 reappars, with intact buffer | 301 moves to BG tuner
29 | Press YELLOW, select Previous Channels | You will see 217, 212, 202, 209 in the list | 301 buffers on the BG tuner


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

This version of DLB is ok. Except I am tired of being asked if I want to cancel dlb when I am changing the channel and one program is already being recorded. Just change the channel.


----------



## kenpac89 (Jan 3, 2006)

I had no idea this feature was coming. But today, my 18 month old was playing with the remote and he activated it. I was so thrilled to see it, because that is one of the things I missed from the old Tivos.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> This version of DLB is ok. Except I am tired of being asked if I want to cancel dlb when I am changing the channel and one program is already being recorded. Just change the channel.


This is one reason for not enabling DoublePlay in the first place. This conflict message will not be displayed if DoublePlay is off.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> This version of DLB is ok. Except I am tired of being asked if I want to cancel dlb when I am changing the channel and one program is already being recorded. Just change the channel.


If you are recording a channel, why would you have dp activated in the first place?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> If you are recording a channel, why would you have dp activated in the first place?


you can be using dp then a scheduled recording starts.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> you can be using dp then a scheduled recording starts.


But his(?) question was concerned about a channel that is already being recorded, at least that is what I got out of the post.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

So here is what was going on. 

I was recording 2 things previously. One of the recordings was over and I was done watching the program, but the other recording was not. We were recording 13-1 and 537. We started watching 13-1 about 20 minutes in and the show we were watching got done about 5 minutes after it was done recording. 537 was still recording. When I tried to change to the channel 3-1 after continuing to watch 13-1 for about 20 minutes after the recorded program ended. When I tried to change from 13-1 to 3-1 was when I got the message. Problem is 13-1 was not being recorded at the time even tho the message said it was. It confused me and had to read it a few times to make sure I didn't stop recording 537. Tivo wouldn't ask this and possibly confuse me.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> So here is what was going on.
> 
> I was recording 2 things previously. One of the recordings was over and I was done watching the program, but the other recording was not. We were recording 13-1 and 537. We started watching 13-1 about 20 minutes in and the show we were watching got done about 5 minutes after it was done recording. 537 was still recording. When I tried to change to the channel 3-1 after continuing to watch 13-1 for about 20 minutes after the recorded program ended. When I tried to change from 13-1 to 3-1 was when I got the message. Problem is 13-1 was not being recorded at the time even tho the message said it was. It confused me and had to read it a few times to make sure I didn't stop recording 537. Tivo wouldn't ask this and possibly confuse me.


If what you are saying is correct, then in this situation, I think I would expect you to have changed channels just fine from 13-1 to 3-1. If you were on the tuner buffering channel 537 when you tried to change to 3-1, then you would have received that message as DoublePlay would have been turned off so the background tuner (13-1) could change to the new channel.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> you can be using dp then a scheduled recording starts.


Somewhat related situation where I found the behavior quite annoying:

I was using DP to watch a couple of games. On the active buffer, I wasn't caught up to 'live'. I wanted to start a recording so went into the Guide and used Record (it was on 'now'). I had expected it to record on the background buffer, but instead it started recording on the active buffer, so I never did get to see the end of the game I was watching.

So, beware...


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

miss_my_utv said:


> Somewhat related situation where I found the behavior quite annoying:
> 
> I was using DP to watch a couple of games. On the active buffer, I wasn't caught up to 'live'. I wanted to start a recording so went into the Guide and used Record (it was on 'now'). I had expected it to record on the background buffer, but instead it started recording on the active buffer, so I never did get to see the end of the game I was watching.
> 
> So, beware...


Yes, when DP is activated, you work with each tuner separately. Whether it is previous channels or record from the guide, you now only affect the current tuner.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

miss_my_utv said:


> Somewhat related situation where I found the behavior quite annoying:
> 
> I was using DP to watch a couple of games. On the active buffer, I wasn't caught up to 'live'. I wanted to start a recording so went into the Guide and used Record (it was on 'now'). I had expected it to record on the background buffer, but instead it started recording on the active buffer, so I never did get to see the end of the game I was watching.
> 
> So, beware...


Yes, if DoublePlay is active and you search the guide for a show, it will use the foreground tuner. This is different than if DoublePlay is not active.


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

Using DP and I just noticed......
When buffering a tuner in the background, it seems to "dump the buffer" when a new program begins.
That's no gouda...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

ar331 said:


> Using DP and I just noticed......
> When buffering a tuner in the background, it seems to "dump the buffer" when a new program begins.
> That's no gouda...


Can you please expand on this? Let us know what was on Tuner A, what was on Tuner B, and where the new program was starting (which tuner). Also what do you mean by "begins"? It's starting to record?


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Can you please expand on this? Let us know what was on Tuner A, what was on Tuner B, and where the new program was starting (which tuner). Also what do you mean by "begins"? It's starting to record?


Also, remember that the time bar display will only show the current show. You have to REW to 0, then keep rewinding to access previous shows in the buffer. Make sure you try to do that.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ar331 said:


> Using DP and I just noticed......
> When buffering a tuner in the background, it seems to "dump the buffer" when a new program begins.
> That's no gouda...


Keep rewinding, it's still there.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> If you are recording a channel, why would you have dp activated in the first place?


I use DP while one tuner is recording. Say a program you watch starts recording on tuner 1 and you decide to watch it live. When you get to the commercial, pause, start DP to swap to tuner 2. Then start watching something else or channel surf. Then swap back to tuner 1 and continue to watch your original show.

I've even used DP the same way when both tuners are recording. Prior to DP, I was using [Prev Ch] to swap between 2 live recordings. The problem was that instead of starting where you left off, many times it would start at the beginning again. It was very annoying.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

miss_my_utv said:


> Somewhat related situation where I found the behavior quite annoying:
> 
> I was using DP to watch a couple of games. On the active buffer, I wasn't caught up to 'live'. I wanted to start a recording so went into the Guide and used Record (it was on 'now'). I had expected it to record on the background buffer, but instead it started recording on the active buffer, so I never did get to see the end of the game I was watching.
> 
> So, beware...


Instead of going to the guide to record the game, while watching the game you want recorded, you should just press [REC]. Then it would have left the buffer in the other tuner intact.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> I use DP while one tuner is recording. Say a program you watch starts recording on tuner 1 and you decide to watch it live. *When you get to the commercial, pause, start DP to swap to tuner 2. Then start watching something else or channel surf. Then swap back to tuner 1 and continue to watch your original show.*
> 
> I've even used DP the same way when both tuners are recording. Prior to DP, I was using [Prev Ch] to swap between 2 live recordings. The problem was that instead of starting where you left off, many times it would start at the beginning again. It was very annoying.


Just use the previous button. I just tried it. started recording ch1, went to guide and picked a second program. Pressed previous, back to ch1, pressed pause, previous button and I'm on ch2, previous button back to ch1 where I had paused it. Ch2 buffer will be flushed. 
If you channel surf, even with dp, the buffer will be flushed on the surf channel. 
But to each their own.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> Just use the previous button. I just tried it. started recording ch1, went to guide and picked a second program. Pressed previous, back to ch1, pressed pause, previous button and I'm on ch2, previous button back to ch1 where I had paused it. Ch2 buffer will be flushed.
> If you channel surf, even with dp, the buffer will be flushed on the surf channel.
> But to each their own.


Maybe you only read the first paragraph of my post? I did use [Prev] quite often, but it was very inconsistent. I would do exactly what you described, but half the time when I went back to the original recording, it would start from the beginning. So I would have to [FF] or "Skip to tick" to get back to where I left off. So far, every time I pause a tuner using DP and swap tuners, it returns me back to where it was paused.

With sports I sometimes record my teams game and second game I'm interested in. When I swap tuners to the second game, I want it to show the live action. If I missed a score, I will rewind to that point to watch it. If you use the [Prev] method, it returns me to where I left off or back to the beginning.

On the channel surfing, its mainly with sports like NHLCI of NFLST. I record my teams game and if I'm interested in 3 or 4 games, I may channel surf. I leave the second tuner on the game I'm most interested in. If I check it and there was no scoring, I'm not worried about the buffer. So I channel surf the other games and it will clear the buffer. When I return to my teams game, I leave the second tuner on the game I'm most interested in, so it will buffer.

Basically, each person uses the features the way they work best that individual.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

ar331 said:


> Using DP and I just noticed......
> When buffering a tuner in the background, it seems to "dump the buffer" when a new program begins.
> That's no gouda...


If by "begins" you mean that the timebar switches to the new program, then as stated earlier, just hit the rewind button as it will go back beyond the bar that you see. Only the information for the current program is show, but the buffer still extends backwards for up to 90 minutes.


----------



## andunn27 (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got upgraded last night.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> Instead of going to the guide to record the game, while watching the game you want recorded, you should just press [REC]. Then it would have left the buffer in the other tuner intact.


I was trying to record a different game than what I was watching. I expected it to use the background buffer, but it didn't, so I lost the game in the buffer (missed double OTs!).

Now I know better...


----------



## ar331 (Aug 24, 2009)

DogLover said:


> Also, remember that the time bar display will only show the current show. You have to REW to 0, then keep rewinding to access previous shows in the buffer. Make sure you try to do that.


Ahh...
That's better.
No more discussion, the H22 Is far superior to the old D* brand Tivo.
I never used (needed) suggestions, and the H22'a use of dual tuners is now as good or better than my old Tivo. Easily use "previous" to go between live and recorded, is also nice.


----------



## dclarke (Sep 20, 2007)

ok, im an idiot. please tell me or give me a link to how this double play feature works. thanks


----------



## wolfman730 (Sep 10, 2006)

dclarke said:


> ok, im an idiot. please tell me or give me a link to how this double play feature works. thanks


http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Fall 09 First Look.pdf


----------



## Sofa King Cheap (Feb 6, 2009)

NOTE: I haven't read this thread, so this might be repeated info.

Latest update was DLed to my two DVRs.

Some notes:

1. I had a live program paused on one DVR, and as I was away, the update decided to download anyway. Hence, I missed the start of a movie. BOO! They should only update if your remote/tuner hasn't seen any action for 90 minutes.

2. I think that once you activate DP/DLB, it starts to eat away at your HDD space remaining %. I was at 2% before I activated Double Play, but then noticed I was at 4% and some shows that I didn't mark with "KEEP" were deleted to make room for the 2nd buffer after I was done using DP. Not cool. *Or am I wrong on this?* I can't think of any explanation for those recordings to disappear (and no, I wasn't recording at the time).


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

dclarke said:


> ok, im an idiot. please tell me or give me a link to how this double play feature works. thanks


Check out the DoublePlay: FAQ sticky ...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sofa King Cheap said:


> NOTE: I haven't read this thread, so this might be repeated info.
> 
> Latest update was DLed to my two DVRs.
> 
> ...


I'm actually surprised the DoublePlay activated if you were only @ 2%, but yes, DoublePlay will use up to 90 minutes of your recording capacity. If you do not start DoublePlay or DoublePlay turns off, the space is not used.

As for the update, yeah, you usually have about 2 minutes to answer the 'download' prompt.


----------



## miss_my_utv (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Yes, if DoublePlay is active and you search the guide for a show, it will use the foreground tuner. This is different than if DoublePlay is not active.


Since this behavior is different than 'normal', it might be useful to put it in the DP FAQ.


----------

